# Manchester Care Girls Part 2



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls, thanks for all thinking of me.

I think CARE must have changed their prices a bit Em as mine are slightly different. This is what mine says:-

Menogon £12.80 per 75iu
Menopur £15.80 per 75iu
Gonal F £15.80 per 75 iu
HCG 10000iu £13
Cyclogest 75p each
Cetrotide 0.25mg - £24 per day

Seems slightly different? wonder if they change them regularly.  I hope it gonal-f stays the same as it will bump up quite a bit otherwise


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

PS. thanks for the info on what happens next.  how long should it be until I get my prescription through the post do you think?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower....glad it all went well. It won't be long then till you start  

Em....when do you start hun? Or am I beng forgetful and you've already started?  

Still waiting for appt letter to come through. In the meantime I'm doing my final cycle of clomid   Poor DH is still in plaster, but should be more mobile next week when we have to get   .....   Hope the S/E's aren't too bad.... 

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hope your s/e are ok hun. you'll probably be fine once you have stopped the pills in a few days time.

Em starts next week I think!    How exciting!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls
everyone ok?
Kerry hows the s/e?


xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

You're all very quiet!!! 
everyone ok?


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

How are you flowerpot?...Just a Q..We want to start our TX in June, but i have heard that care could be closed for a while in the summer..do you or anyone else know about this..It has got me in a spin?..did they say anything at your consultation on sunday?

Hello to everyone  ..em how are you?

Hickson x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Hickson
I have read it somewhere on the CARE board i think where they say they close.  why not give them a ring or drop them an email and ask? I think it said 2 weeks in the Summer.  will see if i can see anything.....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

keep an eye on this....

http://www.carefertilityweb.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=24064

/links


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies

hope you feel better now you know Care doesn't shut in the summer. TBH i couldn't see that, why would they do consultations on a Sunday and then shut in the summer when they are so busy. they probably have to take holidays seperately like most companies do, to be able to keep things ticking over  

off for my injection training tomorrow at 1.30, nervous about injecting but sooo excited that it's about to start.

will let you know how it goes

love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi everyone

It has been absolutely ages since I posted!

I have finally got a start date, I got my meds on Monday and I got all dizzy and faint when I saw all the needles - especially the big bore ones - I thought that I had to inject with them  , I now know that they are for drawing up the meds  

I start treatment next week!! - don't want to say more cos of the whole donor / recip issue, but OMG it has been a long time coming.

It will be interesting to see what you think about the injections Sam, I keep getting told that it isn't as bad as you first think but I'm not too sure


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

How exciting girls!!! you're both just about to start   Keep me posted on how things are going won't you.  

Em, as you know I went to the consultation last sunday, AF is due next week so I'm hoping I can start May AF - that sounds possible doesn't it?  I'm expecting my drug prescription/invoice this week sometime?

Great news on CARE not shutting too!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Em....good luck for needle training today hun, I'm sure you'll be fine.

Iccle...very excited for you hun,  

No appt letter yet   Just being impatient.

Clomid S/E's kicked in now, hot all the time, bad dreams and bloated! Oh well, lets hope its worth it and we won't need our appt! PMA, PMA, PMA, PMA, PMA....

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Great news that so many of you are now starting treatment 

I'm trying to arrange my 2nd IUI at CARE but they do seem a bit uncommunicative in some ways... because I'm going to be having Menopur this time I want to get my protocol so I can arrange my injection lessons and shop around for drugs etc in plenty of time. I don't want to leave it another month and also Mr P goes on holiday shortly...

So I've had to chase them today, I spoke to Lauren ( seemed very nice) who said she would chase it urgently for me so fingers crossed.

I know its probably me just fretting...

Kerry I had clomid s/e's this month and I'm not even taking it ( its from last month)!! so I know how you feel...fingers crossed this is your month 

Iccle one- great news that fingers are finally happening for you

Em- hope the training goes well let us know how you get on.

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Sam, hopefully she will get it moving for you. I've dropped them an email too to see if they can speed up my protocol being sent out.  When is Mr P on hols? presumably as long as i have the prescription and protocol i can proceed even if he is away, as you see the nurses etc and when you book scans etc whichever consultant is there can do it?

Kerry


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

She didn't say when he was going but implied it was next week... it shouldn't effect you at all as long as you have your protocol etc. The nurses and the ultrasound lady (maxine?) do all the monitoring so if Mr P isn't around for your EC and ET I'm sure it'll be done by one of the others.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

great thanks hun, I've emailed them to try and push the protocol along so at least that can get sent out to me before he goes off. do the nurses do the scans then to check on follie growth?


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya girlies

training went well, my appointment was at 1.30 but i wasn't seen until 2.15, was getting to the point of going to say something. i'm one for punctuality,
i'm a bit disapointed that they keep you waiting, (especially with it being private) even when you phone up it rings and rings, when i rang to check on my appointment on Monday i rang intermitently all day and eventually someone anwered at about 4pm  

the nurse was nice and made sure i knew what to do, she injected into a cushion thingy, she asked me if i wanted to have a go, i did all the 'mixing' using just the water in the vials, i was just about to inject into the cushion and she said have a go on yourself     after i stopped shaking i did and it wasn't too bad, i did it in my leg but will try it in my stomach next time just to see which is easiest

I can't believe i actually managed to inject myself, i'm dead proud of myself  

Flowerpot ~ if you ring and ask if the protocol is done, if it is (but hasn't been sent off yet) ask for them to put you through to Steve in accounts, he will tell you how much it is and if you want to pay him there and then he will normally do that and then he will fax your prescription to ADS and they will ring you to arrange delivery (can be next day if before 3pm) if you do that there is probably no reason why you couldn't be all set to go for your period next week so you don't have to wait till next month  

Sam ~ good luck with the next iui

hiya everyone else

gonna shoot off to the gym now
see you later
love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ooooh wow Em!! how exciting!! and well done on injecting yourself   Its so close for you now, wishing you all the luck in the world   What day do you start stimming then is Tuesday?

I've received my invoice from Steve for my consultation/bloods (the office wasnt open on Sunday) so I will mention that to him.  Think I'll definitely wait till May's AF though   Actually the main reason being that dh has had a word with his boss and explained about May and they have kind of jigged things around so that he can go off when he needs to etc at short notice 

Everyone ok?  xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'd faxed my GP asking if they usually help out towards the cost of drugs.  Just spoke to the practice manager. She says they want to try and do everything they can to help me but it has to go through the PCT.  I'm seeing the GP on Tuesday 10th and he will apply for funding for my drugs.  I explained that we wanted to start treatment in May (i've phoned CARE and our protocol and drug invoice is on its way) so will be paying for the drugs in the next week or so in order to fit in the needle training. She said its worth still pursuing it and I said well god forbid our first go doesn't work then at least we'll hopefully have the funds for the 2nd go from them, either that or maybe if I keep my invoice/receipt from this time they might pay me back?  Its about £700 for the drugs so its got to be good if we can even get something.

I've phoned CARE finance and they have my invoice there and a copy is on its way, she said to book needle treating shortly before I'm wanting to start so its all fresh in my mind etc. Its all go !!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Flowerpot- lucky you if  your PCT will co-fund your prescription- I spoke to mine (eastern and central Cheshire) last week and they flatly refused- no surprise really they are badly managed and claim to be underfunded ( apparently because we are an affluent area the PCT receive less money per head!!).

For IUI the nurses do all the blood tests and Maxine (USS lady) did my scans- they then speak to MR P on the growth of follies and lining thickness who decides on insemination date. It may be different for IVF but I got the impression that the nurses do all the monitoring.

Em- sounds a bit scarey, I'm planning on taking DH so he can learn how its done... . When i was having my monitoring I was kept waiting for 40mins for 1 of my scans, I'm also very punctual so was quite p***ed off when I finally got seen! in fairness every other time they were really punctual- they just seem to be busier than they can cope with.

I'll give them until next week to get my Protocol and will ring again and chase them, it's still about 3 weeks until AF but I want to be ready to go.

Hope everyone else is OK


Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Sam, how long have you been waiting for your protocol to come through?  Yeah, the surgery said that they had a request a year ago which was sanctioned but because the PCT rules change all the time they have to re-apply.  Shame I didnt act on it sooner but never mind.  

Mr P is on hols now for 3 weeks now so I just squeezed in.

I'm a stickler for punctuality too!  It will be worse when having the monitoring scans as I'll probably be due to get into work


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya everyone

it should be about tuesday i start but because i want AF to appear she won't, it's all a waiting game  

Flowerpot are you under the same PCT as me, Bury/Rochdale/Oldham/North manchester. if you are they won't pay for the drugs, i did ask (and it went to an executive meeting) because we are entitled to 3 IVF goes on the NHS and as we loose 1 go if we go private, so i thought they would pay for the drugs, apparently it comes out of a different pot and the GP's end up funding it not the PCT so i was told no by the PCT and my gp. my gp agree's that we should be entitled to drugs but his hands are tied. I can't say i didn't try.

Hope you all have a good weekend

love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Flowerpot, I've been waiting about 10 days for my protocol, I'm going to ring up again on Monday to see if it has been done, I'll be so p***ed off if i have to wait another month just because MR P is on holiday!! Have you got your protocol now? who did you speak to? With travelling time in the week I allowed 3 hours for each monitoring scan which I needed because I had to wait around for 40 mins, when we went on the weekend it was only an 1.5 hour trip. I think they used to do the monitoring scans between 7.30am and 10.30am but now because they are so busy playing catch up they seem to be doing monitoring throughout the day!

Em, how exciting for you, good luck for AF arriving when she should. Fingers crossed for lots of follies!

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls,
how we doing?

Em - any sign of AF?  

Sam - my protocol arrived on Friday in the post with my drugs invoice.  So only took 5 days - I would ring them if yours hasnt arrived.  Just ring the main number 249-3040 and ask them.  I think something is missed off my drugs invoice (HCG trigger shot) so will just mention it, i'm ringing them at 9am.

keep me posted xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Drugs paid for  and being delivered on Thursday. yikes!!  Need to book needle training now for end of April ready for early May start


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Needle training booked


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I am getting really fed up with them now, still no sign of my protocol- I feel like such a nag having to keep chasing them, but I will just have to call them again tomorrow. 

Flowerpot  its all go for you now...

Em any news?

Hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

Em - hope AF has arrived so you can start   Wishing you tons and tons of   

Sam - wonder why its taking so long? Who was your consultation with again Mr P?  Don't worry about being a nag, keep on at them, as awful as it sounds were paying a hell of a lot of money for this service.  Hope it comes really soon.  did you tell them you were keen to get going soon?  

Kerry - any appointment through yet?  how many weeks is it now?

 everyone else xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to let you all know that I went for my injection training today.

It didn't hurt at all!!!!

I was really nervous about it and I did feel it break the skin but there was no pain  

I start soon and I'm ok with that now!


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya ladies

hope you are all ok, 

iccle one ~ glad the needle training went well, it doesn't hurt at all really  

Flowerpot ~ fab news on the protocol coming through and ordering your drugs and booking the needle training  

just to update you, first jab tomorrow night and bloods and scan on Monday    
its all systems go

i'll keep you updated

love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

ooh! hope it goes well Em


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

and you sweetie

(I know i can't ask too much)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Iccle - hope it goes really well hun

Em - how exciting!!  tons of  to you too.  What did you do just ring CARE on CD1 and they booked your scan in? Do you go in the morning?

everyone else ok? xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi hon & everyone else  

yes i rang on day 1 and they booked me in. i think they are all morning, mine is 8.15am  
at least i'm up and about and it wont take us long to get there at that time on a bank holiday monday  

will be back later
love Me X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats fantastic! I was worrying because my cycle is due to land around the May bank hols but they assure me they are on duty so i can ring and book the scan!! I guess if it comes sat/sun you just ring on the monday?  Are you injecting tonight then?  I'm finishing today for Easter but will pop in over the weekend.  When would be your approximate date for EC - about 10 days away?  Are you having time off work, i'm pondering taking a week or more off around ec/et.  But then they say to carry on as normal but not get stressed but just the commute to work and back sends me nuts driving down the M60 with all the roadworks and nutters on the road etc


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Em, we should be going through this pretty much together  

Flower - don't envy you a commute on the M60, I think that you should do what you think will be best for you - give yourself the best chance


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its fab we have people going along together isnt it at the same stage, just think Em by the time I start in a month yours will be over/nearly over, with a positive result of course 

Iccle, I know you can't say much hun dont worry, are you actually on your cycle now?  I know, and its travelling the same way as everyone else through stockport and those horrible roadworks.  I'm usually stressed out before I've even got to work!!  I've told my boss i'm possibly having a week to two weeks off in may and will let him now in the next week or so.  dh said he would have a week or more off with me as our holiday and just do nice things like lunch out etc and gentle walks


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ps, Sam - any sign of protocol yet?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry iccle one I'm being dense  just realised that you said you were having needle training!  doh

you girls seen the discussion about SET?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Em, hope you dont me asking hun, have you agreed to have one or two embies transferred?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm finishing in about an hour girls so incase I don't get on before I go just wanted to say Em I hope the injections go well and best of luck for your scan on Monday (I will try and pop on over the weekend) - make sure you update us!! 

Hope everyone else is ok etc, have a lovely Easter. don't eat too many eggs!  
xxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Sam...thanks for that info about our PCT - I come under the same as you and was going to ask about drugs being paid for but I guess its pointless, doesn't seem fair really does it?? SUrely it should eb the same for everyone?? I hope your protocol shows up soon hun.

Em...good luck hun, I'm really excited for you!

Iccle...well done with you needle trainging, and good luck 

Flower...glad everything is running smoothly so far hun, lets hope its the start of things to come.

Still no appt through. Will wait until next Tuesday then contact them. I just want to get on that cancellation list!

xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Its all very busy for everyone now isn't it.

CARE called me today protocol has been signed and  posted today, so fingers crossed it arrives tomorrow in plenty of time for starting later this month 

I was pretty appalled by the SET news, they are quite happy for us to take clomid for months on end with no monitoring, which has the highest rate of multiple births. I read a article over the weekend that said they had done an experiment in holland 150 women had 2 embie imlanted, another 150 had 1 embie implanted, the success rate droped from 40% in the first group to 21% in the second!!! Fortunately it seems that the Cons will have the discretion to make a call- I know if I am paying £3k for IVF I want two embies implanted!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend, good luck with the scan on Monday Em, hope all is going well with you Iccle one.

Kerry don't be scared to chase CARE I think they need it sometimes.


Have a good weekend.

Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

evening everyone

I've decided 2 embies, more a chance of 1 implanting  
i'm with you on that one Sam, if you are paying that much money you want the best chance you can and if that means twins so be it
(you know we are all suckers for the buy one get one free thing   )

will be back later

love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

HI

Just to add something to the SET issue - I saw earlier that the data they had used contained information about all fertility treatment and not just IVF, so it includes all those high % mulitiple birth rates from Clomid and IUI !!!!

Crazy huh??

I have to remain discrete about the details of my cycle, but - needle training and start date are fairly close together  

I have kinda lost track of everyone here but I hope you are all ok.

One thing before I go tho Em - how come you are having a scan so soon? the nurses said I would have one about 14 days after I started my injections and you only started this week didn't you? Just wondering....


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi iccle one

i would think that the difference is that i am on the short protocol, so you have a scan at day 5 or 6 to see how you are progressing. they then either keep the drug dose the same or put you up or down depending how you respond. basically from sart day to test day is about a month.

i think when you egg share they down reg you first to try and syncronise you and the other lady then it is easier to organise EC & ET, i think it is about 6 weeks for that depending on both ladies cycles.

don't quote me on all that but i think that is the reason  

love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Wow - you're gonna find out really soon then  

how exciting is that ??!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls just popped on whilst waiting for the pollyfilla to dry (how exciting eh!!).  Drugs arrived this morning - only one to go in the fridge, pretty obvious which one considering it arrived in a cool box 
might pop on tomorrow if i need a break!
hope everyone is ok and Em your injecting is going smoothly xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya girlies

hope you are all enjoying the bankholiday sunshine, it's not often we get it  

Iccle one ~ hope everything is going well

Sam ~ has your protocol arrived yet?

Flowerpot ~ you still decorating?

Kerry ~ hi hon

Hiya to everyone else

jabbing going well, it now only takes me about 20mins to mix the 
drugs instead of about half an hour  
my hands shake too much  
jabbing in my tummy (more fat there) rather than my thigh, you don't even feel it

will catch up later 
love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi

I'm doing ok thanks, I worked today - yeah may sound nuts but wasn't saying no to £20 an hour!!!! Half a weeks wages on one day :lol:

Glad you are doing ok with the injections Em

Well Flowerpot you got your meds :smile: when do you start


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

My protocol arrived today, so injection training booked for a week on thursday, so hopefully AF won't be early.

Em, Flowerpot what dosage of Menopur have you been prescribed? My protocol says 150IU a day from day 2 for 10 days, I thought this seems quite high seen as I'm having IUI not IVF...

Hope everyone is OK and having a good weekend

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Sam 

Don't know about the other girls but I am on 225iu of menapur - maybe it's different for people that aren't sharing though.....


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

HAPPY EASTER EVERYBODY

Hope you are having a good weekend

Sam ~ i'm on 225iu as well, i've only got one ovary and still got some endometriosis hanging around, not sure whether thats why i'm on 225iu,

got my 1st scan and bloods in the morning so will let you know how we get on
GROW FOLLIES GROW   

hello everyone else 

love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls
will catch up properly tomorrow, just popped on quickly!!
Em, hope the scan goes well chick. Sam, will dig out my protocol and let you know hun xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

HI Everyone

Em, how did your first scan and bloods go? Was it Maxine doing the scan or did one of the consultants do it?

It seems like Iwill be on a lower dose of menopur than all you IVF girls but for some reason I didn't expect to be injecting everyday, plus my drugs came to £315 and I guess I was only expecting them to be around £190. I'm not really bothered- if I get too many follies he has said we can just change it to an IVF cycle instead of doing the IUI- anyway I'm sure he knows best!

I rang up a couple of places for comparative prices on the Menopur and CARE seems very competitive, Assura quoted me £20.05 per 75IU!!

Iccle one, hope it's all going well for you- I know you can't say too much...

Kerry any news on your appointment?

Hi Flowerpot

Hope everyone's had a good weekend

Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi girls

scan went ok, i was a bit disappointed earlier but the more i think about it i'm ok.

only 2 follies at 8mm, i think i was expecting more and bigger  

i forget i only have 1 ovary and very bad endometriosis.
i've got to go back on Wednesday for another scan and have just received a phone call from Paula at Care to say i need to up my menopur to 300iu from 225iu.
watch this i'll have loads of massive follies on wednesday   

Sam i'm not sure who did my scan, it was a lady but not a consultant and she didn't have a badge on, i was too mesmerised by the screen, it still amazes me 

thanks for all thinking of me

love mush brain    X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Em, don't you worry hun, it all moving in the right direction, and a couple of days can make a huge difference.   for your scan on Wednesday. do they tell you when you go when you need to come back for the next scan?

Sam, will dig my info out and let you know what I'm on.  We're upto our eyes in house diy at the moment and I can't find anything at the moment 

had a bit of a panic as the one that goes in the fridge, dh had to turn all the electricity off so i gave MIL that one and told her to put in her fridge, it would have been out of the fridge for about 10-15mins do you think thats ok?

we're going to the open evening on Thursday, still going to go as they apparently do a good Q&A session


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry girls, meant to ask, Em are you booking any time off work following ET?  And if so how have you worked it out?  I need to book my time off now ideally so have roughly worked out when CD1 would be then presumable EC/ET is "around" the CD14 mark?  obviously its hard to know how you will react to the meds as to if it would be sooner/earlier x


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

i've not booked any time off  

because i teach we are not really allowed to book time off in term time but my section leader knows what we are doing (no one else in the staffroom does) and we'll arrange something when i need it.
i had hoped to be all done and dusted before i go back on the 16th but because i was late it looks like i'll need time off for EC & ET, which i'd warned my boss of, so i'm playing it by ear. i know who might be available to cover some of my classes when i know when i need to be off, it's all up in the air till you have a date.
i'm only planning on being off for EC & ET because we have just been told by ofsted that we are being inspected w/c 30th april  
great timing i know but i wasn't putting this off just for ofsted  

are you in a job where you can take time off whenever?

see you soon
love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

at the offstead!!  Typical isnt it that it has fallen when you are back in work!!  Yeah I work in a hospital but on the secretarial side, my colleague and me aren't supposed to be off at the same time, its not official but would be frowned upon but it certainly wouldn't stop me having that time if it was for EC/ET.  however, it should fall just before she is off so I could actually book it off, yes i can take my hols whenever otherwise, i just need to give about a months notice though so they can get a temp, otherwise I'll come back to chaos which I don't want to be worrying about.  Looking at the voting room it seems most popular belief is to have a day or two off around ET to rest and then carry on as normal avoiding lifting etc.  Me and dh were planning on having a week or so off around May anyway so I thought it made sense to have it around the right time.

how you feeling today Em? xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I feel like I'm really lagging behind you all!   I'm going to email Care this afternoon and see what is going on, we still haven't heard anything. I JUST WANT AN APPT DATE!!

Em...glad jabbing is going well hun. Hope your scan was good.

Flower...I'm sure the drugs would be ok out the fridge for 10 mins. Don't worry. I'm going to have to speak to DBB at some point about time off for IVF, I haven't told her anthing and wouldn't if I didn't have to!

Iccle...hope your doing well.

Samper...have you started yet hun? Sorry if I'm way behind haven't had time to read back properly.

Will let you know how I get on...

xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya ladies

just a quick post to let you know my 2 follies now have friends  
got 2 @ 10mm & 2 @ 8mm and she thinks 2 more that at the mo are too small to measure, so i'm back on Friday morning to see where we're up to    

be back later
love Em X

  OMG just realised it's FRIDAY 13TH


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

whey hey Em thats fab news   Come on follies grow grow!!

Kerry, aw hun, don't worry your not lagging behind, and just think about how much info we can give you as you go along  Definitely drop them an email, the secs there are lovely, it wouldnt do any harm to put your name in their mind should a cancellation crop up xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

Sorry I havent been on here over the past few days..Hope I can still post with you all? 

We have our appt with Mr A on the 23rd April, and I am just getting nervous.. I dont know what to expect..We are starting in June time, but Dh has had a vas rev in aug 05, so  Mr A wanted to see him earlier, to have another SA, just incase there is no sperm ..

Em..How are you finding the drugs?..Good news about the follies..

Flowerpot..have you started TX?..

Can I ask..Do you start the drugs on cd1 of af?..I will be on short protocol..

Hello to everyone..

Hickson x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Our PC broke this weekend and don't dare look at FF from work 'cos they log our internet useage.

My drugs arrived today, the needles look very scary!! I have injection lessons tomorrow at 2pm...nervous and excited. AF is due end of next week but I'm having a very strange cycle ( think it's the cyclogest from last month) so thought I should be prepared for AF coming early. (it's bound to be really late now)

Em, try not too worry I'm sure you'll have plenty of follies by EC.

Kerry get on the phone and get NAGGING CARE, I sometimes think they need chasing I rang 3 times for my protocol!

Flowerpot don't worry about digging your protocol out I'm sure my 150IU a day is normal for IUI. Em do you have to order more drugs now your dose has been upped?

Hope everyone is OK

Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

hiya girls

Kerry ~ don't be sad, just think of all the advice and support we can give to you, like everyone has said keep on at them, the receptionists are really nice and they do remember you, i think i bugged Natalie to death, it always seemed to be her that answered, and she's as nice in real life  

Hickson ~ hiya hon, hope you've been ok, of course you can still post on here, i have been thinking about you. not long till your consultation now, Mr A is lovely and spends so much time with you.
I'm doing fine with the drugs, a little bit teary and a bit moody (don't tell Mick i admitted that)  

Sam ~ Good luck for the training tomorrow, it is exciting and nerve racking, you'll do fine.
I asked about the drugs and i've got 4 days worth of menopur left so she said see what happens on Friday and they will have more of an idea, they have a little in stock for things like this.  

Flowerpot ~ not long now sweetie, are you excited?  

i've been drinking my protein shakes and loads and loads of water to help my follies grow, as a result i've taken up residence in the loo  

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls

Kerry, hope the appt comes very very soon 

Hickson, lovely to see you, of course you are still welcome hun, the more the merrier.  Your appt will soon be here, don't worry about it, they are really good and everything will be made a lot clearer to you.  I'm on the short protocol and I have start injecting stims on CD2.   If AF comes later than midday then I have been told to class the next day as CD1.   As soon as AF arrives I ring CARE and they book my first scan in for about CD5/6

Em, are you having the whey to go shakes? I was thinking about getting some in.  is it ok to just have or do you need to check with consultant first?

Sam, nearly there for you  for needle training hun

Iccleone, hope everything is ok with you?

We're going to the CARE open evening tonight, thought we would still go, although I have AF pains (she is over due) and I suffer terribly with pains so if she turns up I might have to cancel

bye for now xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hickson - sorry I never answered your question.  Nope, not started yet, waiting for this AF (late  ) then start on my next AF in May xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

Well we have DH 4th SA result. We had to chase this up, at the clinic where DH had his vas rev...had been there for 2 weeks..Not bothered to call us..Anyway rant over. 

Volume 3.5ml
Total count 18million
10% Motility
14% Normal forms

This result has gone down since our second SA last april 42million,79% Motility and 10% morp..

This result has really naffed me off.. think Dh tubes are scarring up following the reversal, and inflamation is still there. I was hoping that it would be better, since Dh is on a shed load of vits..oh well..So we shall have another one done at care on the 23rd of april.. 

Em..Thanks for thinking about me..Hope your doing ok with the drugs, and sending vibes for your follies to grow..when is your next scan?

Samper...have you started yet ?

Flowerpot ..Hope that Af appears... May will soon be here..I Can't beleive that we start in June..The information evening is good..Hope that you feel well enough to go..

Sam..how did the training go?

Can I just ask ladies,what vits have you taken before TX, and during TX. I'm getting abit confused..Sorry to be a pain..

Have I got this right. 

M Glenville Fertility Plus for woman 
500mg of Vit c 
60mg of CoQ10 
Zinc 15mg 
Mega EPA 1000mg 
and start to take whey to go 1 month befor tx. 
Selenium 200ug 

Anything I have missed any out? 

DH is taking M Glenville Fertility plus for men 
Zinc 
L Arginine, 
L Carnitine 
L Taurine 
Vit C 
Selenium 
Mega EPA 
Co Q10 

My next question is ..What vits can you take during your Tx..Stimms,Ec,Et..2ww ? 

Kerry  ..hope that you are ok.

Iccleone..hope everything is ok with you x 

Hickson xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh Hickson, sorry it wasn't the news you wanted for dh's SA results.  I don't really understand the results etc, it won't effect you having your Tx will it?  AF still not here so still going to CARE. Was wondering whether to go seen as we have had our consultation but a lot of people have said its still worthwhile so we'll go.   

Regarding supplements at the moment were on wellman/sanatogen pronatal plus both on zinc, vitamin C, selineum ACE.   I was wondering whether to try the whey to go shakes too (did you get them from solgar) and co Q 10 (didnt get this so far as its quite expensive).   I'm wondering about when we should stop them too, ie at EC or for 2ww or before tx so I'm going to ask when we go for needle training.  I've changed to organic milk and eating nuts, seeds etc and am going to try and eat plenty of protein, chicken, fish, cheese etc nearer the time.   I think I asked a question about supplements on the prenatal board, will see if i can find it.

have you asked whether whey to go are ok to take, i was going to order some online but didnt know whether its something you have to check you can have? xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

here you go hun, Minxy gave some good tips:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82444.0


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well heard back from lovely Alison and she's been away so appts ahve been delayed coming out. We should ahve it by the end of next week ^fingers crossed^

Flower...hope you find tonight interesting.

Em...great news about the follies hun   

Samper....hope needle training went well.

Hickson...I think the vits thing really depends on each person and what they need them for, but I think your covering all bases. I take Folic acid, Q10, Vit E.  DH takes Q10, Vit E, Selenium ACE and Zinc. I could do with a multivit so might go back to Pronatal. Sorry DH's results weren't as good as you'd hoped. How does that leave you with regards to tx?

I'm on CD21 of my last Clomid cycle. Not sure if I've got AF symptoms or Clomid - irritable, bloated, tired.....keep saying my positive affirmations anyway, you never know!

xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Flowerpot and Kerry B

Thanks for the tip on vits..

Flowerpot..I have read on the careboard about whey to go..

http://www.carefertilityweb.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=24121

Check with your consultant b4 taking it.. but seems ok to take..Solgars whey to go seems the best..

Regarding dh SA results..At least sperm is there..So many men have "Nil Seen" after a rev..just glad sperm is there, and Care can pick the good ones out..I have a home microscope (sad I know !)and we see sperm under there..DH has loads of dead ones..then you get one flying past, and I try and follow it..!

Hope you enjoy the info evening Flowerpot..

KerryB.. Hope that you get your apt soon.X

Hi to everyone x

Hickson x

/links


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I'm taking WellWoman ( which seems to include everything) plus L'argnine and DHEA. Apparently because I'm having IUI I don't need to have any extra protein, thank god- I hate Milk there is NO WAY I can drink those Whey Protein drinks- I'll just have to OD on meat if I do move on to IVF! 

Injection training was a doddle, she just showed how to mix the drugs, told me where to inject and gave me a needle to have a go...it really doesn't hurt which is great 'cos I was panicking this morning that I wouldn't be able to do it 

Have fun tonight Flowerpot, let us know how it goes.


Hickson, like you say at least there are sperm there and it isn't a negative result not long 'til your appointment now.

Kerry good news that you heard from Alison, hopefully your actual appointment won't be too far off. Even better if the clomid does the job and you don't need the appointment 

Hope everything is OK Iccle One

Em good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I've just spent 10 mins reading through the posts since I last visited (hadn't realised it had been so long  

Might as well say now that there is absolutely no way that I will be able to remember your names properly or where you are upto  

I have the classic menopausal symptoms!! I forget work friends names, names for things, I had a half hour hot flush today  

A common thread through your posts seems to have been about Vits and protein, and can I say that you have blown my mind  

I am taking: Pro Natal and dh is having the odd "Over 50 male" vitamin (he has a really good sperm count so he didn't see any reason to change how he was taking vits etc. I am also veggie (through going off flesh rather than the ethics really, a bit like  not liking sprouts for some people) but have been craving fish over the last couple of weeks and have had a couple of peices of haddock.

And that's it!!   

I haven't had any probs doing my injections, doesn't hurt at all! and only very light bruising, no headaches but as I said above - forgetfulness, real bad problems controlling my temper (not been able to cry though oddly enough and I have really hurt myself a couple of times, today dh tried to stab me with his car keys   ,accidentally I hasten to add, but it really hurt and normally I would have cried a bit but I couldn't even squeeze a tear out), and the hot flushes are getting worse by the day. Also about an hour after my jabs I get a really spacey feeling, kind of being a bit drunk, which for me is after 1 drink  

Well, I have "not long" left on buserilin, fingers crossed, it can only get better huh??!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning CARE girlies, how are we today?

Kerry, thats great about your appointment, Alison is so helpful isnt she.  lets hope your letter comes very soon   At least when you have it, even if its a few weeks off, you'll know that its booked and you can count down the days

Hickson - I had to  at you chasing the sperm hee hee!  thats top having a microscope at home!

Em - hope everything is going to plan, do you have your scan today?  

Samper - glad needle training went well, i just hope i remember everything she tells me!  

Iccleone - ooooh could do with that feeling of being drunk, not had that whilst being off the booze 

CARE evening was good although you don't get to look around the place anymore, its new rules they have brought in about security in the labs and the temperature or something. It was Mr A who did the talk, who is lovely and very clear.  one of the embryologists was there and the head nurse.  It was mostly going over the stuff we already knew from our consultation.  there were only 3 more couples (kerry you could have been squeezed in) who hadn't had their consultations so they asked a lot of questions.  Apparently the waiting list is now 16 weeks instead of the usual 4 due to the high volume of referrals.  It has confirmed our feelings that we like the place and feel comfortable with them xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Have a good weekend girls 
xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Girls.

Flowerpot..Glad that I made you  !!..We got the copy of the result yesterday, and after reading it again, noticed dh sperms morph have improved from <5% to 16%..The normal range is over 14%..so pleased at that..His vits that he has been taking for morph have improved things..just his count and motility are naff..But at least they are there..The microscope is from Argos - a kids one .. sad I know !

The information evening is good..We are seeing Mr A - was he ok then?.. I'm just getting twitchy about all this now..Being 40 time is against me..

Kerry - hope that your apt is soon here..x

Em - hope everything is ok  How did the scan go? 

Samper - glad to hear that needle training went well.. Do they give you a leaflet to take away.. ?
How much  L'argnine and DHEA are you taking?

Iccleone - I'm like you  - one drink and I'm asleep!..

Just A question.. Has anyone tried or is going to try hypnotherapy cd's?

Have a good weekend everyone.

Hickson x


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

morning everyone

lovely sunny warm day, lets hope it's in for the year 

had my scan yesterday, good news i've got at least 5 good follies and a couple that could be good. womb lining good and starting on the cetrocide tonight as well as the stimms (just noticed the needle is a little bigger than the other ones  )
next scan on Monday and fingers crossed EC fri/sat 20/21st and ET mon/tues 23/24th
i always was a late bloomer 

tummy is a bit tender now though, even to touch it is tender, more around the right side where my overy is 
a little bloated as well, hope it doesn't get too bad cos i'm back at work on monday 

hope you are all ok

have a good weekend

love Em X

ps Hickson, good news on DH sp morph, the vits must be doing their stuff.
i'm listening to the natal hypnotherapy cd, it's fab. on the bits i remember before i zonk out it intermitently says 321 relax, if i've felt myself getting a bit worked up i've said it to myself and you can physically feel yourself relax. i would recommend it. 
i also saw one on ebay but decided on the natal one (IVF companion)

http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/1676/93841.html

ordered on line and it was here in 2 days


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

Em..I've sent you a PM on the cd thing..Great news about the scan. Hope that monday scan goes well..Let us know..

Hickson x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls
hope you are enjoying the sunshine 
great news on the follies Em, would that be about 17 days of stims then?  
AF arrived yesterday (CD41 !) nightmare, hope the next one isnt even longer, as its my month to start my IVF

I've got the natal hypnotherapy IVF companion CD too but not listened to it yet. Em, how do you stop the part 2 playing or don't you, ie just listen to it all?

xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya girls

Flowerpot ~ i'm on day 12 of my cycle and day 11 of stimms ( i know it feels like longer) really feeling uncomfortable though, i'm really bloated and my tummy is really tender, i've even had to get a new stretchy skirt for work cos my other stuff feels uncomfy  
with the CD i found it carried on so i put it on my mp3 (only track 2 at the moment) i put it as the last track on my mp3 so if i fell asleep it automatically turned off. i'll do the same with track 3 when the time comes  

hope you are all ok
i'll update you about the scan tomorrow

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Em  for the scan
I thought about doing that with the CD, putting it on dh's ipod as separate tracks.
Thanks for the clarification over stims dates etc, its just to give me an idea on what time to book off, so your having EC roughly day 17/18 of your cycle.
hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Good luck for lots of fat follies tomorrow Em


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya girlies

got 5 good follies ripening up nicely   they were unsure whether i was ready or not but Mr L decided to leave me another couple of days, so got another scan on Wednesday morning and then they will confirm if EC is Friday   
the cetrotide is a stinger, more on one side than the other, maybe it's cos i'm bloated and tender  

Flowerpot ~ hope you are ok, now AF has arrived at least you're getting closer to TX  

Iccleone ~ hope it's all going well, like i said if you see me sat in the waiting room say hello  

Hickson ~ hiya matey

Kerry ~ hope you are ok, not heard from you recently

Sam ~ hope you are ok 

went back to work today, i'm knackered, not sure if it's the drugs or just cos it's work  

see you soon
love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Great news Em  

 for your scan tomorrow, not long now woo-hooo 

Looking forward to having my needle training so that I can understand whats what.  are you injecting twice a day now then with the Cetrotide?

 everyone else xxx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Girls - need your help, finally received my protocol yesterday and by reading it not sure what cycle I am on long or short ?

Can you help.

Day 1 start Buserelin
Day 2 start Menapur
Day 8 attend for scan.

I think it is the short protocol?  so looks like I will be starting 14/15 May yipeee xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

woo-hoo Charna! glad it finally came through (not been on the CARE board since last week).  sounds like short protocol hun but I start injections CD2. Maybe Em can let you know what she has been doing.  I ring the hospital on CD1 to book a scan for about CD6, start injections CD2 with Gonalf and off we go.  Long protocol starts about CD21 (i think) of the cycle before so that you downreg. think this is right


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks Flower, Em can you help?

Seeing our consultant on Monday so she will explain it all.  But I am a typical woman and want to know now x LOL


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm the same, its nice to know where you are upto.  are you doing ES?  if so that could be why is slightly different?


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

No - not doing egg share.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ah right, not sure then hun. see what the others have been advised. it sounds like SP to me though.  does your protocol look like an approximate 4 week plan to follow?


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Charna - you are on a short protocol, you are going to stimms straight away.

LP can start day 1 or day 21 but the buserelin on its own lasts two weeks or longer before the menapur starts.

Looks like we will just miss each other Em - although I know someone who is going on weds for a scan too


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls
how we all doing?
Em  for your scan xxx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Morning Girls !

Good Luck Em x

Thanks for all your help on my protocol - Minxy explained it all to me (isn't she great)  It is a short protocol.  So it's looking like the end of May for ec/et - that's if af turns up on time and i respond well to the drugs.

Flowerpot - when do you think you will be in for ec/et ?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Fab Charna  and you're right she is great 

Well this AF I have just had was 42 days long instead of the usual 32  so it all depends on when the next AF decides to rear her head.  Going off say a 40 day cycle I'd be due stims to start on CD2 which would be 24th May, so EC/ET I guess would be approximately 14 days from that so about 5th June ?   We should be right near each other


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Sorry been awol...been reading back and there's a lot to take in, sorry for the lack of personals but....

Em...fab news about the follies hun. How has todays scan gone?

Hickson, Samper, Charna, Flower, Iccle and anyone I've missed   glad everyone is ok.

Still no appt through...you'll all be having babies before I get to go  

xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

Em..how did it go today?...I'm going to get dh to down load that  Cd tonight. Are there 3 tracks on that e mail you sent me?

Nothing much to report. Count down to Our apt on Monday at 4.15pm with Mr A..I'm begining to get nervous.. Af is due any day, and I've got terrible cramps..oh well..

How is everyone else?.. Samper, Charna, Flowerpot, Iccle and anyone I've missed??

Hickson xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls 

all ok?  Em, hope it went well yesterday and EC is all set for tomorrow 

hickson - is this your 1st appt?  Have you met Mr A before? He seems lovely, he did the open evening we went to.  if its the natal hypnotherapy CD there is 3 tracks, the first is just an introduction one that you listen to once, the 2nd I think is to listen during stims upto ET, then the 3rd after ET during the 2WW

Kerry - don't worry hun, once the appt comes through things will move very quickly

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just wanted to pop on and wish Em lots of  for EC tomorrow. Got everything crossed xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

PC broken again so not been online for days.

Em goodluck for EC tomorrow or saturday,I've got everything crossed for you 

AF arrived for me this afternoon so, I'll start on the menopur on Saturday for round 2 IUI.I'mgoing to try and be more optimistic this time round for a positive result. 

Hckson you asked me ages ago how much L'argnine and DHEA I was taking - 500mg and 50mg respectively...

Iccle one hope everything is going well for you too...

Hi Flowerpot and Kerry,hope you are both OK. Kerry I started my first IUI the day after my 1st consultation so like flowerpot says things happen fast once you get started!!

Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya girls

5 juicy follies and 1 nearly juicy follie so all set to go   

Hickson ~ there is 3 tracks on the cd, if they havn't all sent let me know they could have been too big.

brains a bit mashed so i'm not even gonna do any more personals (sowwy)

thanks for all the good wishes 
i'll keep you posted
see you all soon

love Em X


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

Flowerpot.. this is our second apt. We saw Mr P last year.. we were getting married in May, then I was in hospital in June to have a lap and dye, and were told to try naturally for a few months - that hasnt worked!..so we are back at care and seeing Mr A on monday..
Yes its the natal hypnotherapy CD  - I need something to de stress. I'm so wound up..and abit scared about Mondays Apt..and AF is due..

Sam..Sorry I've asked you that before..My mind isnt what it use to be! 

Em..Working till 9..are you a hairdressing tutor?..
How many follies do you have at your last scan?..ET on monday..I might see you there?..our apt is at 4.15pm..
CD..I'm getting DH to have a look at it tonight..I'll let you know if it hasnt worked.Thanks..

Hi to everyone else..

Hickson x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Em - I'm getting all excited for you           


Lots of luck for egg collection on Saturday hon


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Hickson

No I meant you'd asked me ages ago and I hadn't answered you so sorry to take so long in responding and not being very clear.

Em good luck for tomorrow keep us posted   

Hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sam -  for your IUI, lets hope this is the one  lots of positive vibes and PMA PMA 

Em - what a pallarva but glad its all sorted. lots of  for EC tomorrow. What CD has your EC fell on then?

Hickson - good luck for Monday  try not to worry. sorry, you had told me your history once already, i'm a bit dense 

Kerry - how you feeling today?

iccle - you ok?


xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Morning girls

yes i'm all excited      

Flowerpot ~ it's CD18 (1st day of AF was 4/4/07 so does that make it CD 18?)but i was a very slow responder     

Sam ~ Good luck sweetie with the injections on saturday   

Iccle ~ hope it's not too long till EC for you (i know you can't tell us) (in fact you might have already done it   ) Good Luck anyway   

Hickson ~ Good Luck for monday, might see you!, got 5 juicy follies and one that will be juicy by tomorrow   was teaching barbering till 9pm on tuesday.   

Kerry ~ I know it's no help but it soon flies by for the appointment. my initial appointment was 2/3/07 and i could have started on last AF but it was a tight schedule and would have missed with the drugs by 1 day   but whats meant to be is meant to be   

Charna ~ glad your protocol arrived, good luck with the consultant at home for the scan and needle training   

back later
love Me X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah CD18 Em - oooh its all go isnt it!!  Kerry, just look how quick everything has happened with Em and it just goes to show.  I think its just getting that first appointment out of the way     are you having a GA Em or sedation?  Can't wait to hear your update  xxxx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Ohh Em - loving the picture of the Isle of Man !

Em - Best of luck for tomorrow - will be thinking of you xxxx

Have a great weekend everyone xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

hi everyone

Charna ~ I love the Isle of Man, i've seen a job on the Isle of Man website today, it's at Utopia the hair salon near the Hilton Hotel, it's like the chicken and the egg, which comes first getting a job on the island or moving over then getting a job, which ever we'd both need jobs   and you know how it works, you need a work permit and if there is someone on island who is just as qualified they have to get the job before me (outsider   )
what do you do for a job?

see you soon
love Em X

ps 
Charna should i put a different picture on each time so you can guess where it is?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Great news appt came through....5th June!! Only 6 weeks, and thats the date of our unofficial anniversary! Fate?? I've asked to go on the cancellation list as well, but not bothered. Its gives us time to get finance and our heads sorted! Had a little cry yesterday when DH told me it was through but feel more positive today. Think the  is about to arrive any minute as had spotting this morning and cramps all week, so last Clomid cycle was a no go...

Em....excellent news about the follies hun. really ecited for you. Good luck with EC    

Hope your all ok, thinking of you all.

K
xxxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Great news on the appointment Kerry   
i'm sure you and DH will be ok, Hormones have a lot to answer for


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news Kerry


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Ladies - Em, would that be Port StMary?

Went to the Isle of Man when I was a kid and it looks familiar.

I am afraid that I haven't done EC yet  taking *way* longer than I expected

Its hard being so vague about it - I know that I don't have to be as it's not exactly against the regulations here, but for all I know the recip posts here so have to 

Great news Kerry - it seems like ages when you start (it did for me) but things soon start moving 

Keeping fingers crossed for your EC Em - hope they are nice and healthy


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya 

I'm soooo excited       

all ready to go in the morning, i'm gonna have an early night ready to meet my juicy follies   

Mick is a little worried about his part   
at least he can do his bit in private not like me with my legs in the air   

just saying hi and bye and i'll keep you posted

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Iccle one, forgot to say it does look like Port St Mary but it's not
guess again


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Iccle One

I've started thinking about doing an Egg Share ( If I can)... how long did it take from you saying you wanted to do til you started on the drugs. Is there a minimum number of eggs that you need to donate?

Em, hope all went well today.

Hi everyone else.

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

It took about 2 mths from inital appt to scan, blood test and counselling day (one of the counsellors went on extended bereavement leave) and after that about five weeks to get a recip.

We did get a recip within about 2 weeks to start but she backed out pretty quickly as she couldn't commit for some reason. It seemed like ages at the time and I was going out of my head every day, the egg share co-ordinators go home at 3pm so I knew at 5 past 3 every day that I wouldn't hear for another day - it got quite stressfull really. But looking back it didn't take long at all  


I then had to wait about a month to start on my hormones (I think because me and recip were well out of sync but not sure)

All in all 4mths, but factor in time lost for the counsellor, and having to wait a few weeks after a recip was found and it's not too bad. The wait to start injecting was way easier to deal with than the wait to find a recip, I think because there was always a chance that they would never find a recip   stupid I know but I was sure something would go wrong  

You need to have at least 8 eggs to share, but if you get less than 8 then you have to decide if you are going to keep them all - in which case you won't be able to donate again, or if you will donate them all (which I am hoping I have the mental strength to do) in which case you will get a free go singly after recovering and you can egg share again with modifications to your treatment to try to get you to produce more eggs.


Oh and a lot of hospitals want you to be 35 or younger although some may take donor a little older if you have proven fertility.


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

evening everyone

     
6 JUICY EGGS
     

thanks for all your best wishes, i was gonna come on earlier but Mick said i'd got to lie down and rest.
so i took advantage of that and had control of the remote 

5 hours later i woke up









hiya everyone 
not gonna stop on cos we've just ordered a chinese









see you soon love Em X

ps don't forget to do us a fertilisation dance, hope they are having fun in the 
'LAB OF LURVE'


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Well done Em      

Keeping fingers crossed for a good fetilisation rate hon


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info on donation Iccle one. Do recipients get a physical and lifestyle description of you or something on which they can base the decision on whether they want your eggs or not? Are their lots of women looking for donors?

Do you have to pay for your drugs or are they included in the £500 fee?

Sorry for all the questions, I know CARE will be able to answer them but you will be able to give me a more 'honest' understanding of the process because you're going through it.  

DH is on the list for the sperm donation scheme but they haven't started it yet in Manchester so just considering other options. We will already have spent £2k after to 2 IUI's so just considering our options.... Clearly if I am going to do ES I'll need it do it soon because I'll be 35 in december. However being positive this cycle could be the one 

Thanks again.

Em- Great news on your 6 eggs fingers crossed you get 6 good embies- when will you find out? Good look for ET.   

Hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello girlies

just popped on inbetween my resting   5 out of the 6 have fertilised in 'THE LAB OF LURVE' overnight, just hope they all carry on doing their thing so we at least have a couple to freeze as well (don't want much do i)(not that we'll need them at the moment cos this will work     
so tomorrow morning they will be coming home to mama        

hope you're all having a great weekend
i'll get on later if i'm allowed  

TA RA for now
love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Em

Excellent news on the fertilised eggs, you must be SO excited! Hope all goes well for you tomorrow, are you taking some time off work?

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

OMG Em - 5 out of 6- that's great   

Sam- not sure if you get lifestyle info but I am pretty sure that you can ask for a non-smoker, non-drinker.

You get matched on physical characteristics as close as is poss, although I have heard about someone asking for a tall donor as her and her dh were shorties!!

The £500 fee is an all inclusive fee for "regular" amounts of drugs and tx. (I just had to get an extra medication but even on a privte prescription it was only £6!!
You have to pay extra for freezing embies too - I think its about a couple of hundred pounds a year (not sure as this is first time fertility treatment for me)

Ooh - I upgraded to the subcutaneous injections (which was a good thing as Dh has only been around for two of my jabs and refuses to look when he is, after his big man "stab plunge, stab plunge" routine!!) that was supposed to be around £150 - £200 on top but Shhhhhhhh _I haven't been billed for them!!_.

Actually thinking about it - I could put restrictions on who got my eggs, Same sex couples, religious beliefs and age etc so I think that the recip would be able to do similar too. It's just as much up to you what type of person would get your eggs as theirs who gets to give them.

I'm not particularly sporty, average height (well for a shrimp ), a little overweight (oops!), I have never drank a vast amount, haven't smoked for years, just an average joe really. 

When I went to see if I could donate I was told that there were about 90 women on the books waiting - and I think that was just in Manchester!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info, iccle one, wow 90 people waiting!

The more I think about it the more its seems a good idea, as well as all the positive financial benefits I'd actually be helping someone else become a mother.

men are so funny, when we had our first bloods done DH went green and looked like he would collapse!  Its a good job he isn't the human pin cushion 

Thanks again

Sam


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

Em..thats great 5 out of 6.. !!..what time is your ET?..so excited for you..

Kerry - great news about apt 5th of June..It will soon be here..

Thanks for the good wishes about tomorrow..I'll report back..carnt beleive the apt is here.Time soon flies...

Hi to flowerpot, charna ,sam and iccle one  and everyone else.

Hickson xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

wooo-hoooo go Em go !!  thats fantastic news!!! Best of luck for ET today  Remember lots of postive thoughts and PMA PMA PMA 

Are you freezing 3 then? (you wont need them for this time  but maybe for in a couple of years for bubs #2 or #3  ) Did they ring you from CARE to let you know how many were fertilised etc, bet that was an anxious wait 

Hickson -  for your appointment

Kerry - that appt will soon be here 

 iccle one and Sam

xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Morning Ladies

Well 'Itsy & Bitsy' are safetly on board and hopefully snuggling in nicely.
         

out of the 5 'Itsy & Bitsy' were grade 1 (4 cell) embryo's, the other 3 were grade 3 (4 cell) with a bit of fragmentation, so no snowbabies for us.
but hey ho, you only need 1  

gonna take it easy today and will ring the docs for a sick note for the week  

Good luck Hickson for your appointment today  

thanks everyone for your messages

be back later
gonna go and snuggle with 'Itsy & Bitsy'  

love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Fantastic Em - now rest up missy!! 

Hang on in there Itsy and Bitsy, hold on tight  

Wishing you lots of good luck 
xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Fantastic Em.... and   for you

xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Congrats Em  
 you rest up for sure - no sneaky housework


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm bored already









only been sat doing nothing for 1/2 a day 

i got myself signed off work for the week, so i can just do nothing and hopefully the embies will implant nicely and snuggle in.
i can't be off next week cos we have ofsted in for inspection and i can't put all my classes on my work mates, it just wouldn't be fair 

been laid on the sofa watching rubbish on the telly and listening to the last track on my ivf companion cd 

Hickson ~ hope everything went well at your appointment 

hello everyone else

i'll be back tomorrow just to get myself off the sofa








off for another brazil nut and glass of pinapple juice

see you soon
love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Get yourself lots of mags and books hun and enjoy the rest!! 
xxxxx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Em - That's Port Erin !!!  Ohhh I love our little quiz xx  Fantastic news about your little embies, sorry I have not been on.   I have had flu and still feel rubbish x  I so hope they stick and snuggle in for the next 9 months x

Well I went to see our consultant yesterday and went though our protocol with her, she was a little upset with Care as their prescription did not match with the protocol.  So If I had gone ahead without seeing her first god knows what would of happened.  They had me on another drug but instead of starting it on day 8 they had me starting it on day 2.  It's all Ok now and I am happy to get started.

While I was there she did our needle training !    It all seemed so real now and I got a little panicky - like am I going to be able to do this ?    hey ho. DH looks really excited about stabbing me  

So I have all my needles etc just need to get the actual drugs now.  So will put script in chemist today.

Hello to flowerpot, Iccle one, kerryB, Hickson and Samper.  I hope I havent missed anyone.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Charna
we've got needle training on Thursday!  Excited and scared at the same time, just hope we take all the info in and they explain good and clear.
you under a different consultant from Care then? sorry if i'm being a bit dense  doesn't take much


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Spot on Charna, will change my piccie now to another  

it's a good job your consultant noticed the change with the protocol and drugs, could have been a tatal disaster  
Mick wouldn't/couldn't do my jabs, but give him his due he did come in with me for the ET  

Flowerpot ~ needle training will soon be here on Thursday  

Hickson ~ how did you get on yesterday?   

Hi Sam
Hi Kerry
Hi Iccleone

be back a bit later, better go and be a couch potatoe again for a bit


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

That's the Airport ........  Do I get a prize.......   

Flower - I am a satellite patient so I will have all my monitoring here and just EC and ET at Care.

xxxx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Just want to check with you Girls - Did any of you get prescribed a sedative the night before EC to get a good nights rest and then to take one again the following morning before going into CARE ?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ah right Charna I see, sorry!!  Not sure about the sedative hun, its certainly not in my protocol/drugs. is that something they give once you start attending for scans?  Maybe Em could answer that query hun.

 at your game!!  hee hee

Em, you will have to give us all the lowdown on EC/ET.  did you have a GA or sedation?  Did ET hurt?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Meant to ask, did you take your drugs to your needle training.  The woman on the phone told me to bring everything that was not in the fridge (the trigger shot)?


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

No I didnt - she just used some she had there as examples.  But also when we get the drugs there is a step by step guide on how to do it all and I must say it looked great, even a dummy like me could make them up !


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats good Charna!  Think I'd better take them then, mine look frightingly complicated


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

I know what you mean flower, I said it will take us about an hour each night to get it all organised !


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

one of the other girls said that to me, she used to get them ready and leave them on her dressing table ready for the morning.  What will all the supplements we stand there having before bed too we'd better go up about 7pm


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Well Done Charna, i'll think about a prize  

you should get some piccies on and we can all play  

i'll do a guide as to what happened with monitoring, EC & ET later today or in the morning.

I didn't get a sedative before, i was given a pre med about 15 mins before i went to theatre and then sedation in theatre. very strange, it's like being knocked out cos you don't remember anything but apparently i was asking things and answering them all the way through, a bit scary cos you haven't a clue what you might have said.  

flowerpot, i took all my drugs to the training but they didn't even look at them, they used one that was there cos i remember thinking bliddy hell you've just injected nearly £20 into a cushion  

Charna, gonna change my pic again


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Em that would be really useful.

hope you keeping lots of positive thoughts


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Firstly Em..great news..Hope that you are relaxing!

Well we saw Mr Atkinson yesterday, and he's lovely.. Even had him laughing at our £24.99 microscope we had bought to look at DH sperm!
Dh had another SA..and it came back 32million/ml but 9% motility..still rubbish at the motility, but Mr a says at least there is sperm thereafter 20 months of a Vas Reversal...!

The only thing that has upset me is my fsh..its 11.7..last time it was 9.0.I know I'm 40,but it gone up. Mr A says it ok.. I nearly started crying when the nurse told me.!..

We want to start in June, so on Mays period cd2 I have to have it checked again. We are away at the end of may when AF is due, and didnt want to take the drugs away with us!

Any suggestion on how to lower it?

Mr A has put me on Flare short protocol..is anyone on this?..or just me being an old hen?

Girls...have you all bought your drugs from CARE?..I have.. 

Whats this about drugs in the fridge?

Em..can i just ask you.. I have said yes i wasnt to start, and they are sending out to me my protocol and getting the drugs to me..What do you have to sign and pay for them first..pick them up?..sorry for the daft Question..

I feel abit naff today. Just had a Facials electrics exam at collge and I feel battered!.

Flowerpot..good luck for thursday..

Hello to  Charna..when do you start?

Hi to sam,Kerry ,Iccleone

Well better go back to college.

Hickson x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi

Em - I was going to say Port Erin but when I was there it was covered in jellyfish and those buildingasweren't there, should have known really cos Port St Mary is a shingle beach  

I took my meds to the injection training too (except the fridged one) and the nurse just made sure that they matched my protocol - and they didn't use any of their own meds  - just kinda mimed what to do with the menapur, she did make me inject some saline though    glad she did really cos although my hands shook like mad I wasn't half as nervous as I would have been on my own!!

Hickson - when I got my meds, Care sent an invoice which I paid over the phone and then they were delivered by parcelforce with the trigger shot in a little cool box    - you can get them delivered wherever you want but I reckon that unless you have a fridge you can use it would be safer to get them delivered to home (or maybe your mums or something)


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Oh - for those of you that haven't had treatment before - the long needles that come in the box are *not* for injecting yourself 

I really nearly passed out when I saw them - went all dizzy and everything 

Just so you don't get spooked like I did


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

at the needles!!

Hickson, I'm doing the Cetrotide short protocol. Is the "flare" another drug instead of cetrotide?  I ring on CD1 and book a scan for about CD6.  Start stims (gonalf in my case) on CD2.  When the follies are a suitable size I add in the Cetrotide upto the trigger shot before EC.

What happened with me is that I got my protocol in the post about 4 days after appt (some people have had to wait a week or two) and also the invoice for the drugs.  I was going to shop around but in the end dh said to go with the least stress and hassle (CARE was actually quite competitively priced anyway I've since worked out).  So I phoned them up and paid for the drugs.  About half an hour later the drug company phoned me arrange a suitable date for delivery. If you ring them to pay for drugs before 3pm (I think - but it will be on your letter) they can arrange delivery the next day.   I actually asked for them the following week as was in no rush and I had a day off work.  When they are delivered you sign for them and its pretty obvious which ones have to go in the fridge as they come in a refrigeration box with a sticker on saying refrigerate.  In my case it was only the HCG trigger shot (that you do 36 hours before EC).  The rest of them I kept in the box in the wardrobe away from sunlight.   Once you have the drugs you just ring CARE and book needle training. Hope this helps.

everyone else ok?  Em hope you're taking it easy


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh no Em, you have got me this time, at a guess I would say you are on a tram somewhere !   

Hi Hickson - I start 15th May, well if AF plays fair !  I see our dh's have the same motility problems !

Flower - Are you getting excited ?

Iccle one - know what you mean about that mixing needle !

Em - Hope you have got your feet up and resting lots x

Hello to everyone else !


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Looks like there is a few us starting about the same time then.  If my cycle is the usual length I should start stims about 16th May too, if its a long one like last month it could be about 25th May 
Charna - I'm getting excited now...i just hope AF plays fair for me too


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

PC broke AGAIN! so n internet for me so far this week.

Em, hope your 2ww goes quickly so you can move on to enjoying the next 8 1/2 months of pregnancy  

I'm half way through my injections now with 1st scan on saturday, so probably will get basted Tuesday or Wednesday next week ( as long as i have at least one nice big follie).

The Menopur is much better than clomid from a s/e point of view- I had headaches earlier the week but am feeling fine now, so hopefully it's doing it's job.

I took all my drugs with me to needle training but didn't need them she didn't even check them.

Hope everyone else is OK

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Wishing you tons of luck Sam   

Lets have lots of  announcements on this thread over the next couple of months


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Aaahhhhhh, knew that one would stump you cos it's not very clear Charna, it's half way up Summer Hill looking down on to Douglas front, i'll do another one for you,
you should put some on for us as well  

Hope you are all ok

Hickson, we did the same as flowerpot with the drugs, paid over the phone and the company ADS (from Yorkshire) ring you to arrange delivery.

see you in a while

love Em X


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Em - I can only use pc at work, so don't have the chance to put on any pics! sorry, that would be fun....


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Yipeee - that's where I live Castletown !


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm having great fun following this game


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

thought i'd put an easy one on after the last one   i knew you lived there thats why i did it  

shame you can't add piccies, it seems a little one sided  

i'll be running out of pictures at this rate  

Flowerpot ~ perhaps the Isle of Man Government should employ me to head their tourism campaign   
Does it make you want to go there, it's fantastic, perhaps we should have a weekend meet there to see Charna, it's only 35 mins on the plane from Liverpool


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Ohhh I would love that......  come and see me anytime, you would be all welcome, perhaps we could all take our new little bubs on the steam train !   

Well I have just picked up my drugs from Boots !  and have had to put my hcg shot in the fridge at work, I shall be keeping my eye on it !   

I will start and think of some questions for you Em, on your knowledge of the IOM !


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

that would be fab!!  lets hope all our bubbas can meet each other real soon!  So do you fly over from IOM then Charna to CARE?


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Yes I did for the consultation, but think I would rather get the ferry for ec/et. don't want to take any chances flying just after et.  plus manchester airport is so hectic.  If we drive and then ferry I can relax and get a cabin and lie down.  But saying that, the end of May is the beginning of the TT races and the flights and boats will be so busy plus double in price !!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh heck   I can understand your reluctance to fly though, I wouldnt either. 

not been on the CARE boards for ages, must try and catch up soon


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

iccle one..Sorry to be dim..but what are the big needles for?

Flowerpot..Thanks for the explaination..Mr A has put me on buselerin and 4 amps menopur..I'm an old bird..so need a booster Mr A says!..Lets just hope that it works!..I was like you going to ring about, but I have got my drugs from Care. I have noticed thatb they have come down from when I had my first consultation last april 06.

Em - hope that you are resting. I'm thinking about you! 

charna - Does your hubby have motility problems? When I asked Mr A about this, he said that it can go up again. When we had our first SA Dh motility was 79%!

Hi to Sam . hope that follies are growing.

Can I just ask ladies..What was everyone FSH level?..I'm trying to get mine down.

Hi to everyone else 

Hickson x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hey Girlies

Hickson - My fsh was 7 I think, and the long needles are for mixing the powdered menapur with the saline solution. It's just that with this being my first time and also not being around anyone that had IVF before I was horrified when i saw them cos they are huge   Just had visions of holes all over the place off them   so thought I should warn people cos it very nearly put me off!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I think my FSH was 5 last time, or was it 7, it was one or the other 

of to needle training at lunchtime so might not get back on today but will try and pop in. xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

for some reason CARE didn't do an FSH test, probably because I'm only on IUI at the moment. The last one i had was 7.5 but that was 18 months ago- I've started taking the DHEA to try and keep it low.

Hope everyone is OK.

Flowerpot have fun at injection training.

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Sam
CARE didnt do one on me either but i got one done at work and took it with me


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

morning

good luck flowerpot with the jabbing, it doesn't hurt  

hope everyone else is ok

i took my FSH with me as well, it was 6

see you all later
love Em X


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi there,

Keep forgetting to post! Hope everyone is ok. I think I'll eb last to start tx, but I don't mind. I'll ahve you old pro's to advise me!   Just found a clinic near work that do IVF acupuncture so have emailed them for an appt. Anything to help!

Em...hope your 2ww is going well so far hun.

Sam...glad the injections are going well hun. Whens your next scan?

Hickson...when are you due to start hun? Good news that teh drugs price has come down from last year!

Charna...I didn't realise you lived on IoM, thats a bit of a journey for you! 

Flower....good luck this afternoon hun, will be thinking of you.

Feeling a bit up and down this week. Less than 6 weeks to go now. 

Love to all
xxxx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Em - that pic has stumped me again ! It's too small for the Laxey wheel and doesnt look like the one at silverdale 

Hickson - my fsh was 8 then 2nd one was 4, they really do change ! Dh motility was round about 10% on both SA!  so we knew there was not going to be a huge improvement.

Flower - Good Luck today x

Hi to everyone else - really busy at work today xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya

Charna, does this picture give you a clue as to where the last piccie was, (still not a clear picture though)  

good guess at Silverdale  

Em X

ps ~ i bet everyone thinks we are   with out little game


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Kerry where is the clinic that does IVF acupuncture, can you give me the details? I was seeing a lady in Macc but she doesn't specialise in fertility treatment- I'd be really keen to go to one who does near by.

I am having my 1st scan on saturday, the injections really are fine - I just do it 1st thing then it's over and done with!

Em you 'guess where' game must be a good distraction on 2ww. 

I guess we are lucky that CARE is fairly close, it must be a hell of a trek for you Charna! Are you going to stay over this way during monitoring and EC& ET?

Hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Em - is that Groudle Glen ?  You would laugh if you could see me I even enlarged it !!!!  

Samper - I will be staying in Manchester for ec/et there is a hotel about 5 mins away, really stumps up the price though.


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

Well everyone FSH has depressed me..Mine was 7 last oct 06, now 11.7..but I am so stressed..says this does have a bearing  on it..so trying not to stress!

Flowerpot..how was the training?

Sam.. I'm thinking about taking this DHEA. I have probably asked you this, and forgive me if I have, and dont shout, but which website did you get it from?

Charna...Thats a bit of a journey for you from the IOM !..

iccle one.. Thanks for the tip about the needles.This is my first ivf, and I would have pasted out. Dont mind needles, but if they are woppers, then thats a different story!

KerryB.. I'll be starting in June time..will that be the same time as you?

Em - hope that you are resting and feeling ok ..

Hickson x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hey Hickson - The ones you actually inject with are really tiny, I hardly feel mine

Em your "guess where" game is great but so frustrating   everywhere I have seen so far is tantalisingly familar but it has been years since I was there. I just keep thinking "oh I recognise that place" but I couldn't tell you where it was!   But, when Charna guesses right I can then say "ohh yeah, I remember that!!!!"


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Hickson

I got them from www.biovea.co.uk, you haven't asked me before so don't worry about it 

http://www.biovea.net/product_detail.asp?PID=52&CID=6&POS=2&PageNo=&Total=15

They are £12.95 for 180 50mg tablets so not too bad.

Sam

/links


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls, all ok? 

The training went good, i was a bit confused at first, because the doses aren't measured out exactly (because everyone is on different doses) and I couldnt grasp it. Dh got it right away thank goodness (he's good with numbers) but she run through it all again and it made more sense. I think he will be doing all the mixing etc and I'll do the stabbing!  The main thing is that I inject 225iu of gonal-f.  I did an empty needle in my leg, when she handed it me i was lik "omg!!" but I just stuck it in and didnt feel a thing!!  She went through all the s/e etc (yikes!).  She showed me the oviterelle trigger but it was pregnyl, thank goodness I realised and pointed it out, as ovitrelle is ready mixed etc and much easier.   She didnt mention anything about drinking tons of water etc, just goes to show that we learn more from FF really don't we!!  is it 2 litres of water I'm supposed to have? So just waiting for AF mid-May and we're off!!!

Its good that they give you a number for the nurses and also an out of office mobile until about 1opm in case you get in a panic! 

Regarding the raised FSH, is it wheatgrass that people recommend to try and lower it? Might be worth a nosey on the prenatal boards?

Em - how you holding up hun...you back in work next week


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya

Flowerpot ~ Glad the needle training went well yesterday, when it came to doing my first injection it took me half an hour to make sure it'd mixed it properly  
it does get quicker the more you do it  
the water helps stop OHSS and you should carry on after EC as well.

Hope you are all ok

i'll be back later

love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Em. I said that to dh, i'll start getting prepared about an hour before the injection 

you ok?   hope your taking it easy


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

have a good weekend girls 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Have a good weekend everyone  

Charna, just about to put another piccie on for you


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi

I have found that I need to drink LOADS of water otherwise I have got a headache and a metallic taste in my mouth- this means I am permanently on the loo!

I don't know about you Em and Iccle one but even though I am only on 150IU of the menopur I am drained!! I have no energy and my brain function is appalling, I have the concentration span of a Gnat!

I asked the nurse about eating lots of protein etc with the drugs and she said there was no need, I assumed this was just because I was only having IUI and don't want too many follies. 

My scan is in the morning which will be cd9, so hopefully there is 1 or 2 nice big follies.

Hope everyone is well

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Oh there is no hope for me then Sam  

I haven't started my Menapur yet and my memory is appalling! God help me


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I've also just felt my lower abdomen and I swear my ovaries are like 2 golf balls and can actually feel them raised!! I'm hoping this is normal! I've never had this with clomid!


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

that must be very strange Sam - does it hurt?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Its just a bit sensitive particularly when she did the scan and pressed down on my ovaries.

I had 13,12,10mm in 1 ovary and 14 & 11mm in the other- she didn't think this was too many as long as the 11 & 12 didn't continue growing as well- just told to continue with the stims and back again on Monday am for 2nd scan. My lining was 9mm, this time last IUI it was only 6.5mm so it just goes to show what a negative effect the clomid has on the lining!

Hope everyone is enjoying the lovely weather.

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Sam
sounds like things are moving in the right direction hun.  Good luck for your 2nd scan on Monday!
hope everyone is ok

got a letter yesterday to say our names had reached the top of the NHS list at St Marys!! would you believe it!! xxxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

Flowerpot..Glad that needle training went well.I'll have to listen carefully at mine, carnt seem to concentrate these days!.When I asked Mr A about water he said 3 litres to drink..

Questions for you ladies..When is the best time to take your injections?

Yes I beleive that wheatgrass can bring FSH..so I have ordered some..Lets hope that it works!

Sam..Thanks for the website on dhea..Why did you take it..?..sorry if you have already told me ..
Good luck for your second scan on Monday..

Em..Hope that you are ok..

Hi to everyone else. 

Hickson xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Flowerpot - that happened to me too - how wierd is that?! We are going to have to see if this treatment works (fingers crossed) then we'll know if we get any NHS teatment or not - I think it's totally off that you can't have NHS tx if you have already had a treatment though, its as if you can have help to have a "child" but not a "family" Ahh well - if this tx works we can egg share again, if not we get a couple of free goes with St Mary's before we have to shell out a fortune  

Well done on the follies Sam - hope all goes well with your 2nd scan

Hickson - not sure about a good time to do the injections but I do mine about 3 in the afternoon - works for me as I am usually always free about that time, had to do my injection in a Garden Centre this afty tho'


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Guys

Flowerpot, iccle One  how ironic is that, getting the call up for St Mary's, how long have you been on the list? I have been on since July 2005 but it is approx 2-3 year wait for my PCT so god knows when I'll hear from them again. To be honest CARE is much nicer and has higher success rates so if we can afford it, it'll ceratinly make our treatment more tolerable 

I've been told to cut back on the stims, down to 75IU a day

Thanks for all you good wishes

Hickson, I was just worried about my FSH levels getting higher ( seen as I am 34) so decided to give it a helping hand with the DHEA.

What a lovely weekend!


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I have been on the list since Aug 2005 (just after I have both tubes removed) and was told 3 years originally too but guess they must be chugging through the lists!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

Hickson - you need to do injections at the same time everyday so do it at a time that works best for you.  We've decided to do every evening about 9pm. Was going to do mornings but we'll be off work for some of the time so we didnt want to have to set the alarm clock   Obviously the downside for 9pm is that we wont be able to go out of a evening but I'm not bothered anyway whilst stimming.

Has anyone read the Zita West book? I got the one with the couple holding hands on the front. its really good, lots of pre, during, and post IVF tips on foods, affirmations, supplements etc.   Lots of tips of when to use a hwb etc

We've been on the list for about 28 months I think, sounds like the list is coming down.

em, how you bearing up


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

Flowerpot - thanks for the time advice.we will probably do it at night as well..Yes i have just bought the zita west book  - good reading..

Em - how are you doing?

Sam -  sorry to bang on about dhea,...but did you take 50mg x 1 per day?..how was your scan?

Hi to everyone  
Hickson x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Well It looks like I'm going to be an official IVF Girl.

I have 5 follies x1 17mm, x2 15mm & 2 14mm ( plus x2 8mm)- way too many for IUI!! Started on the Centrotide this evening and upping my dose of menopur back to 150IU. I have my next scan on Wednesday am so fingers crossed the follies grow and I can have EC on Friday or Saturday  So send  lots of positive vibes this way please 

I know it's not loads of follies for IVF but as I have come this far, it seemed silly just to abandon the whole cycle.

Hickson 50mg once a day of the DHEA, also I recommend l'argnine.

I decided to start the stims first thing in the morning to give them extra time to work- I figured if I did them at 7 am rather than 7pm it would give them an extra 12 hours to do their job- given whats happened maybe I should have started them in the evening.

Hope everyone is OK.

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Ooooh Sam its all go isnt it!!!  Lots and lots of positive vibes for EC on Friday/Saturday      Keep us posted 
Sorry to be thick but what do you mean an extra 12 hours to work  Am I missing something? doesn't take much 

Hello everyone else 

Kerry what day next week are you at the open evening?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Flower....did you mean 18 months on the list hun, not 28 months!!   Open evening is next Thursday 10th. Will ring today to confirm and get times etc.

Sam...Wow check you out! Thats great news. It good that you can convert to IVF from IUI, you've responded really well. Are you on St Mary's list as well

Hickson, Iccle One, Em (hope your taking it easy) 

xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Kerry I have been on w/l at St Mary's since July 2005- when I spoke to our PCT a few weeks ago they said that the w/l was now 2-3 years! Apparently there are lots of people in our area who need IVF! Also we only get 2 cycles of IVF funded not 3- and we lose one for each self-funded cycle.

Flower, you're not being thick I was just being a bit daft, all I meant with the drugs was that if  I started them 1st thing on cd2 rather than in the evening my follies were getting a boost straight away rather than waiting til the evening- but it is daft because it all balances out in the end

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Ahhh right Sam I get you, makes sense really   

Kerry, when was i list on the WL at st marys you remember?


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Morning ladies.

Just waiting for my protocol to come..How long does it take?

Sam-sending lots of positive vibes for EC on Friday/Saturday     

Hi to flowerpot, Em - how are you?,....Iccle One,kerry,Charna,

Hickson x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Hickson
Mine took about 5 days hun but I did drop them an email asking how long it would take, it arrived the next day, not sure if my email made a difference.  I think it was charna (correct me if i'm wrong) when it took a bit longer, it was sat on the docs desk waiting for signature. how long have you been waiting?  if it gets to a week I'd give them a ring/email


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hickson my protocol took ages I chased them 3 times, so don't be scared to nag.

EC is defo going ahead on Friday  they are going to ring me later to confirm the time. We met Mr Lowe this morning he is lovely!

Em, not heard from you for a few days so hope everything is going well, fingers crossed for you.

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good luck  for Friday!!!

hopefully Em is taking it easy, she was back at work i seem to remember this week so with any luck is resting in the evenings


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Hickson - my protocol tooks ages too.  I had to keep hasseling them. what protocol are they putting you on?

A girl at work brought her baby in today, 9 days old and wow it hurts !  she was perfect and she smelt great   

I will have one of those soon x    

Hi to everyone else, 13 days till start simms xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Aw charna  Yep, you will have yours VERY soon   

you should do a ticker so you can watch your stims coming nearer. I would but I don't know when AF will start to count to!


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Flower, I was going to do a ticker, but like you it could be earlier or later so there is no point! AF is due in 13 days but very rarely on the right day  

Hope Em is doing OK when is her testing day ?

Hope everyone else is fine x


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Forgot to ask you flower, are you going to keep a diary on here ?  I am planning on taking the 2 weeks off work, so won't be near a computer would have to go to my parents every day to use theirs. But then will have to anyway to check on you lot !


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

not sure to be honest hun, I'm gonna be off for 2 weeks but it should be (depending on AF obviously) a few days before EC/ET and the week after, ie back in work for 2nd week of 2ww. I've booked 4th june off for 2 weeks.  I don't want the pressure of thinking I HAVE to come on FF if you know what I mean to do the diary, but then again its good to refer back to should we have another go.  might just chat on here instead   See how I feel I think.

My AF is due in about 14 days too but last month she was about 10 days late   I havent had any ovulation signs yet so don't reckon I'm even half way through this months cycle yet.

will just check back now as Em had put her test date on.....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Em has 6 days until test day so she's in the 2nd week of the 2ww now   I guess she could be 4 days away but they add 2 days on for the pg test so as not to get a false positive?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

her profile says she hasn't been active on FF since 28th April, hope she is ok.  maybe with being back in work she has had to take it easy in the evening x


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

She is probably just relaxing and not stressing about coming on here, I think you are right about the diary.  I don't want to be stressing about every sign (although I know i will).

I had my ovulation pains on Tuesday night so hopefully my af will be on time this month  

I too have booked 2 weeks off starting last week of May and 1st week of June, work are quite good so if I need to move them a bit they will be fine.

Hope everyone is well. x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

You could be starting in 2 weeks then hun 
I'm struggling if i need to move my time off on a bit as my colleague is off from my 2nd week and the following week, even the week we overlap is a bit  but I know I won't care and if I have to I'll get a sick note. my boss knows why I'm off so I've covered it with him anyway
xxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya everyone 

Sorry I've been AWOL for a few days, we are in the middle of changing Internet providers over so we've had a few problems, hence no Internet just when i need it most  

Not read back properly, just skimmed so apologies in advance.

Thanks for all being concerned about me, i don't have anyones number to have been able to let you know i was ok.

well everything is OK with me, i went back to work on Monday (we have ofsted in all week) because i didn't think it was fair to make my colleagues cover my classes, i managed Monday & Tuesday then i was knackered, i started with really bad AF aches and was spotting (i felt like POO) i didn't go in on Wednesday i got another sick note and thought this is more important than being inspected (not sure the other staff will agree) so here i am putting my feet up and willing it to be test day (next Tuesday).
i have been told by Care to take 2 cyclogest instead of 1 and rest.
anyway the spotting seems to have stopped now but as positive as i am there is that little devil on my shoulder saying prepare yourself just in case it's negative.

Hope you are all ok

be back soon
love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Em - give that little devil on your shoulder a big punch   STAY POSITIVE!!   the spotting could be a really good sign hun, stay strong. you did the right thing staying off work, if it comes to it I'm gonna get a sick note as well!  what have they put on it, "gynae procedure"?   xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just realised Em that next time I'm on line it will be your test day with the bank hols so sending you tons of good luck and sticky vibes


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Well girls it is all over for me !  I found some texts messages my dh has sent to some slapper and believe me it turned my stomach, he doesnt know i have seen them yet (only last night) and he will be on the street tonight.  Thank god i found these now and not in a week or 2 ?

There will be no going back, i am distraught and devastated.......  my son looks up to him as his dad and will miss him and his stepbrother x 

to read text messages what my husband would like to do to another woman just at this time in our lives is shattering.

I will come on and check how you are all getting on and wish you all the best of luck xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

omg honey are you ok ?     This is the last thing I expected to read this morning.  Oh god charna     Is it someone you know?   are you going to approach him this evening?  If you need me feel free to p/m me or talk on the relationships board away from guest readers


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

OMG Charna, so sorry you are going through all this, i'm here if ever you need me.
I'm lost for words (not like me), whatever you decide to do or not do there will always be someone here to support you through it all.

everyone on here has become like family to me and i'll do anything to help you.

take care sweetie

love Em X

(pm'd you as well)


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Morning Ladies..

Oh my god charna I am so shocked. as flowerpot says..didnt expect to read a post like that this am..Hope that you are ok, and as flowerpot says we are here for you.. 

Em- glad that you are ok.Was worried about you.Just rest. 

Sam-Hope that ec went well sending lots of ..

Protocol not here yet. will give care a bell..They have put me on short flare protocol.

Hi to Iccle One and kerry,

Hickson x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Oh Charna - so sorry for you but as you said it is better to find out now - oh sweetie I feel so bad for you.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've got a niggle in my mind and I won't settle until I have an answer     

I'm having Gonal-f injections on the SP. At needle training the nurse told me to stick the needle in my leg at a 90 degree angle, ie straight in. however, i keep seeing people referring to it as a "sub-cutaneous" injection or that they have injected at a 45 degree angle or just under the skin. To be honest the nurse seemed quite new and I'm just a bit anxious that she has given me the wrong info! 

Anyone been on Gonal-f with words of wisdom? Am I going to be doing the right thing sticking it straight in? 

Hickson - give them a ring hun 

Iccle one - hope your ok?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

flowerpot said:


> I've got a niggle in my mind and I won't settle until I have an answer
> 
> *I'm having Gonal-f injections on the SP. At needle training the nurse told me to stick the needle in my leg at a 90 degree angle, ie straight in. however, i keep seeing people referring to it as a "sub-cutaneous" injection or that they have injected at a 45 degree angle or just under the skin. To be honest the nurse seemed quite new and I'm just a bit anxious that she has given me the wrong info! *
> 
> Anyone been on Gonal-f with words of wisdom? Am I going to be doing the right thing sticking it straight in?


Hi Flower

The nurse has given you the correct information 

The subcutaneous layer is the bit between the skin & muscle so you inject directly into that...need to ensure that you don't inject into muscle though...

You can do the injections in your legs or your belly...I did all mine in belly as I'd heard its less painful and doesn't sting so much and I have to say I had no problems with mine at all.

Just grab a good bit of flesh, at least 5cms away from belly button and then stick the needle straight in (at 45-90 degree angle) and then push the "plunger" in slowly...keeping skin pinched together, then leave the needle in for a few seconds once you've pushed all the fluid in...then draw out the needle slowly.

Are you using the prefilled pens ? I found them really pretty easy to use...I did all mine at 90 degree angle and didn't have any problems.

This link shows how to do clexane injections but still subcutaneous so gives you can idea if you look at the diagram...

http://www.northdevonhealth.nhs.uk/patientinformation/a&e/how_to_inject_clexane.htm

You may also want to buy some alcohol wipes to clean the injection site beforehand (available from Boots and most chemists)

Good luck
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Natasha, as ever you are a little star 
thanks so much xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

not going to be around much now so Charna I really hope you are ok, i'm sure one of us will be around over the weekend if you need us 

Em, will be thinking about you   

Sam hope EC went well  and its good news.

 and  to everyone else xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Charna....hun I'm so sorry this has happened to you. Have you confronted him yet?

Sam...do we really only get 2 goes at St Mary's? I was told 3. What a blow that is! So if Care doesn't work (which it will!!) we only have one go?? That sucks!

Em...glad your ok hun. Well done you for staying off work, this is more important than your insepction!  

Hickson, Iccle & Flower , hope your all ok.

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just back home after EC. I was petrified but it wasn't too bad and don't remember much of it. It was quite painful at one point so he just turned up the painkiller which zonked me out.

4 Eggs collected, which isn't too bad after what started out as an IUI cycle- hopefully they'll all fertilise over night ( or at least one will) and then we'll be back on monday for ET.

I am going to spend the rest of the day vegging out on the sofa!

Kerry, I was told by my GP we got 3 goes, but when I spoke to the funding manager at the PCT she said it is just 2!

Em, good to hear from you hopefully the spotting is good news, you've done the right thing resting , you are far more imnportant than  work.


OMG Charna, just scrolled down and read your post, how awful- I don't know what to say- what is he thinking of at a time like this!! As everyone else has said we are all here if you need any moral support.

Hope everyone else is OK.

Sam


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sam...so glad it went well. Will be thinking   thoughts for you all weekend hun. And lots of  too. I wish our PCT would make their blinkin minds up!   Good idea putting your feet up, you deserve it! Take care and don't do too much over the weekend! Will wait for news on Tuesday xxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

well done Sam - hope you get a good fertilisation rate


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just a quick update, all 4 eggs fertilised and 3 have gone on to become 4 cell embryos ( 1 hasn't divided) so fingers crossed they'll keep dividing overnight and we'll have a couple of good grade embies for ET tomorrow at 4pm.

It may be because I hadn't mentally had chance to prepare myself for IVF having started out doing IUI, but it hadn't really hit me just how stressful it would all be wondering what would happen after EC, fortunately the embyologists at CARE are great and call quite early in the morning with updates so we haven't been stressing all day! I was really quite unwell after EC, with quite a bit of bleeding, nausea, vomiting and a lot of pain which DH and I really weren't prepared for! It only last for 6-7 hours so in the overall scheme of things it was worth it.

Hope everyone is OK, Charna been thinking of you. Em good luck for Tuesday.

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

so happy you got some good embies Sam  

what pain killers did you take? (I want to get some in)


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Iccle one 

The Anaesthesiologist  recommended paracetamol ( he said most women felt no pain afterwards) but paracetamol didn't touch the pain so we spoke to one of the nurses and she said to try codeine, this eased it to a strong ache which was a substantial improvement. They do give you a strong pain killer prior to the procedure so next time I am going see if I can have some to take home!!  

I really think I was an exceptional case looking around on FF most people seem to find the whole procedure pain free! so please don't let my experience worry anyone.

Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Afternoon all

  this is i think the worst day of my life  

My period has started and i think it's the end of the road for our first IVF go.
We will still have to wait to test on Tuesday our official test day but i think thats it   
Just to torture myself even more there is that little seed in your head that says it's not over till the test says but i'm not holding out any hope.

Why is life so unfair  

i'll be back later when i can see the screen properly without crying, 

i'm sorry for the me post but we're devastated


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

Sam..Good news on your embryos..Wishing you loads of luck tomorrow.

Em.. so sorry. . Thinking about you..Its not over yet hun..wait till tuesday.

Hi to Flowerpot, iccle one, KerryB, 

Charna..hope that you are ok..xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Ohhh Em, is it proper AF or just spotting? Have you spoken to anyone at CARE for their advice?

Hickson is right it isn't over yet, some women do bleed and go on to get a BFP so just hang in there, I know it's hard. We are thinking about you  

You don't need to be sorry for the 'me' post that's what we are all here for to support each other as well as to get support for ourselves.

Fingers crossed everything works out for you

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Aww Em, so sorry hun


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

oh Em  thinking of you. Am hoping and praying for you that you are one of those girls who gets bleeding and a BFP   We're all here for you no matter what the outcome 

Sam - hope the ET went well  Wishing you lots of  

charna - any developments? 

kerry - Hmmm I thought it was 3 goes too 

Hickson & Iccle - how are you doing?

Started to listen to my hypnosis CD over the weekend. was started to get very ratty and wound up with everything, just wanting to start now so listened to is Sunday and Monday night and woke up feeling much better on both days 

xxx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh Em, I hope you are OK and that tomorrow proves different.  I have been thinking of you all x

Well I confronted him on Friday and threw a load of binliners at him.  I asked him who she was and he said that it was a drunken joke that went wrong (your telling me).  Apparently she is a friends sister! they were all talking about dirty texting, and my husband decided he was better than her boyfriend at this and sent her some !  He knows he has been a prat (can't swear) and is begging me to take him back, he says he can't sleep and feels ill.  tough now he knows how I felt reading them. He was even out with his Dad that night.

He's crying like a baby, but I can't forget. I really do not know what to do.  He knows I have had this done to me before and I thought the man I marry would be different.  I would never feel the same about him.  But then on the other hand I don't want to start going out clubbing and trying to pull some man xx  I am only 33 and feel finished.

I have told him to stop pestering me and leave me alone to think.  not sure what to do.  I have this slappers phone number and I will ring and confront her tonight and try and trick her, to see if anything else happened !

Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Charna- It sounds like he is probably telling the truth! If he had been having a fling, the only reason he would leave his phone lying around with thise kind of messages on would be because he subconsciously or consciously wanted to be found out and was looking for a cowards way out!

Judging by his reaction I would say he definitely doesn't want a way out.

I think you are right to try and phone the girl and see what she says- have you got the friend or girls boyfriends number to ask them? to put your mind at rest? - I hope you can get this sorted out.

Flowerpot- are you in the same PCT as Kerry and I? It is 3 goes in some and less in others so you may in one of the 3 goes areas- hopefully the funding manager at the PCT was wrong ( she did sound fairly crap) but she definitely said 2.

Em- thinking of you, let us know how you get on.

I had 2 embies put back in an 8 cell and a 7 cell, there were none to freeze. I have taken the week off, very last minute but I didn't want to plan anything because I thought it would be tempting fate- because I have unexplained I thought I may have crap eggs or hard shelled eggs so none might fertilise or last until ET day, thankfully we got two good embies!

All the staff at CARE were wonderful- Mr Patel did both the EC & ET ( he had his Sitar music playing for ET)- the nurses were really supportive and I'm really glad we went there. If we don't get a BFP it won't be because they didn't try hard enough!

It's also our third wedding anniversary today so hopefully two little babies will be our present to each other!

Anyway I am just going to do absolutely nothing until next Monday (I was told implantation happens in the next 3-5 days so not to do anything too strenuous- but no need to wrap myself up in cotton wool) so I'll probably be on here a lot.

Hi Kerry, Iccle one and Hickson

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Charna - glad you confronted him, I would definitely ring this girl up and see what she says.  Is she with someone do you know, a hubbie or boyfriend?  thinking of you, keep us posted

Sam - happy anniversary   lots of positive vibes to your two embies   I believe Mr P says a little prayer too when doing the ET bless him. was it uncomfortable at all?


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for your support - love you all.

I don't know this girl or her fella, my mother in all knows who I am on about and said she is a heavy girl with big jowls on her - not sure if that has made it any easier or not !  I am a very calculating person and needed time to think what to say.  She won't know what hit her !  The reason I have not gone round to her house is her mum is in a wheel chair with MS and her Dad gave up work to look after her - how proud they would be !


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Deary me Charna!  Get your thoughts clear in your head and also the questions that you want answering.  so does he say he was doing the texting whilst he was out with his dad?


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya everyone 

Sorry for the lack of personals

Sam ~ you look after that precious cargo

Charna ~ been thinking about you, for what it's worth i don't think he's been up to no good, just been stupid.

Well we got the negative result as expected this morning, just waiting for Care to ring me back as to the next step and review appointment. i'm strangely calm but i think i did most of my crying on Saturday and Sunday, but we are still devastated. 

i'll be back when i know more 

love to everyone 
thanks for being there 
love Em X


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Ahh Em - get yourself over here, we can get drunk together xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Em I'm so sorry hun   I can only imagne how your feeling, numb I'm sure. Did you freeze and embies? Thinking of you lots  

Charna...I think the girls are right, if there was anything in it he wouldn't have left the messages on his phone or left his phone lying around. I think your right to ask this girl though. Bigs  

Sam...wow, its all happened so quickly! I've got everything crossed for you   . I'm going to check the PCT again, just to be sure, thats if I can find the damn number! Hope your taking it easy.

Iccle...how's things with you hun?

Flower...hope the CD helped hun, don't want you geting too stressed  

 Hickson, hope your ok.

4 weeks to go.....

xxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Em  so sorry sweetie. wish i was drinking, I'd get drunk with you too!! x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi everyone

Em - so sorry it was stil negative today, at least you and your cons will be more informed next time. One of the other girls asked and I can't remember if you said at the time but did you get to freeze any?

Sam - wow you got some hefty embies   7 and 8 cell   hoping they stick for you.

Charna - for sure confront this girl too, I would go for the "I have spoken to my Dh and he has told me everything -  I want to know your explanation for it." Ambiguous for her to be able to tell you more than you know already if there is more.

Not had a great time of it recently myself (getting better now though) I had really bad ....... don't want to say "anger issues" but I reacted really badly to the Buserilin and was constantly at boiling point for nearly four weeks. Thankfully I have been on the stimms for a few days now and my headache has gone(yay) and so has the "instability" that I have been feeling emotionally. Was actually "intimate" (sorry for TMI) with Dh last night for the first time in something like 5 weeks  , sooo unusual for us. I had to stay on the Buserilin for so long because I was still producing follies (3 or 4 aside three weeks in) everyone kept asking if was on Clomid, which I never had. I had to take some Noristherone (sp?) to promote ovulation and a bleed, thankfully it worked and I started Menapur last week.

I have also decided to throw caution to the wind so to speak and tell you when I am having my different tx's.

I know that none of you are having donated eggs, and I am just so sick of being coy and not being able to say when I am doing various stuff. So....

I have my first stimm scan on Thursday    hope it goes ok, I haven't got any ovary pain yet though - is that normal?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Iccle one - good luck for the scan on Thursday   We could do with making up some secret codes for you   Can't help with ovary pain yet as haven't started stims yet, am sure Em and Sam could help you with that.  do you feel better in yourself now your off the downregging drugs and onto stims? xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Firstly- Em- I'm so sorry I'm sure I remember you saying you had none frozen same as me so you'll have to start from the beginning again, at least you'll know what to expect next time and the cons will have a better idea of where things have failed and what to change for next time. good luck with everything  Thinking of you.

Iccle_one I found the menopur a breeze, I had no adverse reactions like weeping or mood swings ( but did feel quite amorous towards DH) so hopefully you're on the home straight. Good luck with the scan on thursday. I didn't get any ovary pain at all with the menopur- I just got really swollen which I took as a good sign that there were some nice big folies!

Kerry let me know what the PCT say, the woman I spoke to had a fairly limited knowledge of IF tx so it wouldn't surprise me if she was wrong- anyway I've decided I'd rather egg share than be treated at St Mary's. Having gone through it I realise how much support you require and after my last visit to St Mary's I'm not convinced that they can offer the same level as support as CARE- (but I may be wrong and I'm sure lots of ladies who have gone on to get their BFPs at St Marys would totaly disagree with me)

Flower- ET was a breeze compare to EC. It's a bit like having a smear or HSG really- it only takes about 15 minutes and they show you your embies before they put them in (and give you a picture).

Charna, go give her hell!!

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hmm thats what worries me, I found the HSG VERY painful and was in tears throughout the whole thing, I'd had to dose up on PK's beforehand too which I want to avoid. I guess I'll have to just wait and see!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I think with the HSG or ET, it depends who does it. Mr P ( and I'm sure the others) are all experts at ET so there is minimal discomfort. The only time I experienced anything near pain was when the cafeter goes into the uterus and even then it was like a tiny period cramp and then nothing. Try not to worry about.

You need to be relaxed when they do it or it makes it harder for them with the cafeter, plus when you see your little embies on the screen for the 1st time you really don't worry about the discomfort 

Just come back from acupunture and she told me that in China woman go to bed for 3 days after ET- so glad I'm not at work! I am taking her advice and going back to bed.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

happy snoozing!! x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Flower - Im still taking Buserilin as well (to stop my eggs ripening I think) I feel a whole heap better now though

Sam - I'm not getting any bad side effects (so far) off the Menopur either, I feel so calm compared to how I have been, even Dh commented on how chirpy I sounded when we spoke at lunchtime  

I think that the thing that I am looking forward to the most is the little piccy of the embie, I saw one on a profile once and thought that it was the most amazing thing


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

Em - so sorry .. it was stil negative today, thinking about you..big hug xx

Sam - great that you have got some fab embies. Hoping they stick for you.  and   !!.. Have you been having acu all the way through TX?..

Charna- I think that he has been stupid, but I would take time to go through your thoughts. Iccle one is right be Ambiguous ..and see what she has to say.thinking about you x

Flowerpot. I have also been listening to my cd's and to feel loads more relaxed..I even fall asleep !. I bought the prepare to conceive one, just in the vain hope that I get PG naturally before starting TX in June time..!

Iccle one - good luck for the scan on Thursday  .

Hi Kerry - hope that your ok..

Just a question ..How many follies/eggs to you have to have to go to EC?

Bye for now Hickson x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning chicks
Not sure Hickson, but I'd like to know so good question 
Must get on xxx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Morning everyone !

Thanks for your thoughts.  well i rang her and she said there was nothing in it and she knew dh for years and that he was just drunk and being funny (he's not laughing now).  So I tried the trick and said don't you have any feelings about kissing a married man and she was so shocked and said "we never kissed !" she seemed genuine too.

Too be honest I will never know - would it of led to something ? I really am not sure.  all I know is he is suffering for it and knows he has been a prat.  I am stll unsure on what to do he has promised he will be the perfect dh and needs to get back in my life to prove to me and mend my hurt !

At the moment all I know is the only man in my life is my 8 yr old son and he will never let me down xxx (bloody hope not)


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi

They told me that they would do EC with a minimum of 3 follicles. I obviously asked this question when they asked me if I wanted to abandon my IUI cycle or convert to IVF. 

To be honest given how invasive EC is if I only had 3 follies I would stick to IUI! 

Just because you have a follie doesn't mean to have an egg I had 5 leading follies but only 4 eggs and whilst all 4 fertilised 1 didn't divide at all and the other one stopped at 4 cells so I only ended up with 2 embies.

Hickson, no I had Acu for about 4 months last year but stopped at Christmas and just decided to have a couple of treatments after ET to help implantation. My acu lady told me yesterday, lots of rest, no spicy food, no very hot food, no very cold food and no cold drinks i.e. no fruit juice- she said all these things can cause contractions of the uterus.


Sam


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Charna

Must have posted at the same time.

At least you spoke to the girl and it sounds like she's telling the truth, no-one else can tell you what you should do it's up to you to decide, if it was me I'd probably make him pay but ultimately take him back and get on with life.

I hope you are feeling a bit better for having spoken to her

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Charna
Sounds like she was telling the truth - good plan by the way of how you asked her about the kiss. sounds like he has learned his lesson. I'm sure it will be very hard for you and you'll need to build up trust again but this could be the making of you and hopefully things will be better than they were before 

Kerry - thought you might like to see this (btw girls looks like st marys are calling loads of people up) http://www.carefertilityweb.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=303689#303689

Sam -     Did you increase your protein whilst stimming?

/links


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Morning Ladies..

Sam - thanks for the info on follies/eggs..As Flowerpot has asked ..did you take anything to up your protein eg whey to go?..is so..when did you start taking it?..Hope that you are resting..

Charna - Glad that you have spoken to the girl..I'm with flowerpot and sam..He's been an idiot and knows that. Life is to short..But i would be very wary of him..

Hi to Flowerpot.. 

Morning to Em Iccleone and Kerry.. 

Hickson x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

It really p***es me off that people are going to the top of the list within 10 months, it's a good job we can afford to self-fund- i have been on that list for nearly 2 years and just because of my post code I could wait for ever for an NHS appointment  I wish I could stop paying into the NHS, I am increasingly appalled by it! Particularly my PCT!  Rant over...

Flowerpot, no I didn't increase my protein intake, I asked Sue (CARE nurse) about it and she told me I didn't need to. To be honest I must have responded pretty well to the drugs because I would have still been doing IUI instead of having IVF! 

The way to think about it is that you want Quality rather than Quantity!

I feel that the DHEA helped my egg quality though.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Looking at the link you referred us to Flowerpot a few people refer to some Panorama progamme about St.Mary's did anyone watch it? what was it about?

Oh its alright I have found it, its about midwife shortages

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/panorama/6611213.stm

/links


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I didnt see the panorama programme but my friend did.  She was appalled.  I'd better not comment too much on here as its probably against the rules but one of the MW was very rude about a lady in labour.  

I've got some whey powder to try and am gonna increase protein, mainly because its my egg quality that I'm most concerned about


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I saw that programme too - didn't paint a very pleasant picture.

Charna - men can be incredibly stupid and I suppose that it depends if you think that he has been stupid to lose you over it  

Not sure what I would do in the same situation.

OMG Flower I live pretty close to you   I'd be interested to see if I could get my NHS entitlement switched to Care too, let us know what your doc says might be an indicator of what mine would say (we are in the same PCT)


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flowerpot, other than on this site I've not read or heard anything that says increased protein intake improves egg quality. Did you ask anyone at CARE about this during your injection training or anything?

There is some debate about increasing your protein intake to help prevent OHSS but thats all I'm aware of. Drinking 2-3 litres of water a day will do the same.

Not trying to stop you but, do you really want to spend even more money on something that may only have a weight gaining effect and give you constipation when you will already be really bloated. It can't do any harm to eat more protein based meals but I'm not convinced the whey protein isn't just an urban myth...

Sorry to be controversial.

I asked my PCT about havimng my funding transferrred from St Marys to CARE and again she said no!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sam, interesting point hun. Its definitely an interesting debate. I agree that it sounds like water is the most important thing. Already got the whey to go powder! will just have a small amount in the milk that i was planning to have anyway I think  Regarding food, just going to have the healthy options of chicken and fish with lots of fruit and veg and cut out all the rubbish.

Charna - I know its illegal on FF to sell drugs.

*Edited by Mod


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

Just a quick note...I have removed all posts discussing the selling of IVF drugs from this thread.

Giving away or selling drugs through FF is illegal... it is both against the medicines act and the drugs misuse act (so would relate to any public forum).

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/197/73/

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Flower...

...in response to your question about protein and egg quality...yes, it is correct that it can improve egg quality.  This is why many ladies who are going through ivf are often recommended to increase there protein quantity.

I have read this in several books (including Zita West's) as well as being told this by my clinic.

I have never bothered with Whey Protein Powder but drank 1 litre of organic milk (half skimmed & half semi skimmed) as well as lots of chicken, eggs, fish, humous (chick peas !), cheese (especially cottage cheese), avocados etc...plus wheatgrass and sprirulina as they are both high protein.  Milk also contains good levels of zinc which is also important for healthy eggs....I did take some other things as well but I won't list everything !!

My egg quality has always been really good, despite me being 37/38 when having treatment...last year 21 follies and 10 good eggs...this year 28 follies and 19 good eggs so must be doing something right & both times a very good number of grade 1 embryo's...(just got to get the embies to stick !!!!)

And obviously make sure you're drinking at least 2 litres of water a day...I had to up this to at least 3 litres of water because I was risk of OHSS this 2nd cycle.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Guys

Hope you are all ok
sorry for lack of personals
been back to work today so not had time to feel sorry for myself and got back into the gym tonight to try and get rid of the weight i put on during TX (and more if i can)

thinking of you all
love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry Natasha!  And thanks as ever for the tips   Hope your bearing up ok on the 2ww hun 

Em  When are you going for your post-tx appointment?

hope you lovely ladies are all ok? xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good to hear from you Em, glad you are back at work, hope it proves to be something of a distraction...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

flowerpot said:


> Sorry Natasha! And thanks as ever for the tips  Hope your bearing up ok on the 2ww hun


No worries Flower 

I'm doing ok thanks hun...had my first "blip" day yesterday (6dpt and first day back at work) but had acupuncture in evening and he made me feel really positive and also put little bead in my ear to help with anxiety...so feeling much better today 

How are you doing  Not long now...can't believe my old clomid buddy is about to start ivf !! Wish you loads & loads of luck...and you know where I am if you have any questions 

Hi to Kerry too...another old clomid chickie 

Take care & good luck
Natasha xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you stay positive sweetie   

I'm fine thanks, raring to go!  Getting very ratty and snappy but I think it just the build up at the moment, just want to get on with it   I'm sure I'll be saying the opposite next week 

Will be keeping my eye on you 
xxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Actually Natasha, can I ask, you mention cottage cheese - does the diet one (fat free or low fat) have as much protein as the full fat one do you know?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm not sure to be honest...probably not much in it (just like semi skimmed and skimmed milk actually have a bit more protein than full fat milk).

I try to eat low fat products (and/or organic) where possible anyway so just ate Sainsbury's "healthy balance" cottage cheese...that with an avocado and sometimes a small tin of tuna or mackeral for lunch...lots of protein !!  I also ate things like chicken with a couscous or lentil bean salad and humous, smoked mackeral kegeree with brown rice with boiled egg sprinkled on top...and boiled eggs for lunch (although not so good when added to the side effects of cyclogest !!    )

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks hun.  i think you should do me a 7 day menu plan  xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Have read back so am up to speed but no time for personals. I hope everyone is ok. If I could find a number for Eastern Cheshire PCT I'd ring them! I'll do a better search tomorrow.

Thinking of you all
xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

here you go Kerry...

http://www.nhs.uk/England/AuthoritiesTrusts/generic/trustSearch.aspx?rtype=pct&sm=tc&tc=cheshire

/links


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I have had my scan - and I have 14 follies!!!! not really surprised cos they had enough hassle getting me to stop producing them  and in the end I think they just gave up as I still had two when they let me start stimms  

They range in size from 14mm down to 8 I think they said and I go back in a couple of days to see how they are progressing. 

Not really getting any pain just the odd twinge, trying desperately to not get excited cos I'm not there yet but finding it really hard 

Omg!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

wooo-hoo!!! go girl 



xxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one- 14 follies great news!!

Kerry, let me know what they say- see if you can find out how long the waiting list as well.

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
Just wanted to say have a lovely weekend
hope you are all ok 
xxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi girls - had another scan today - 20 odd follies now  

They are getting bigger too but the nurses think I need another couple of days


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Iccle one

Great response, have they told you when to do your trigger shot yet? you have to do it 36 hours before EC...

You must be getting really excited now 

Good luck for lots of mature eggs


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Sam,

I have to go back tomorrow for another scan as my follies aren't quite up to size yet - hoping that will be trigger shot day  

Getting a bit scared now tho' it's first time IVF for me so although I know what happens I have no idea what to expect


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Iccle one- 20 follies great news.. !

Em..Hope that you are ok..Good to hear from you..

Hi To flowerpot ,kerry,sam.

Hope you all are having a good weekend.

Hickson x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

will be starting new thread & locking this one within next few minutes so please save any posts so you don't lose them...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way.............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95284.0

Take care
Natasha x


----------

